# Seguimento - Agosto de 2007



## Daniel Vilão (1 Ago 2007 às 01:39)

Boa noite a todos !
Por cá a noite segue mais fresca que as anteriores e com alguma nebulosidade.
A temperatura actual é de *18,3 ºC*.

Faz hoje 4 anos que foi batido o record máximo da temperatura do ar.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Ago 2007 às 02:18)

Por aqui estão *17,9 ºC* e céu parcialmente nublado.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Ago 2007 às 03:35)

Há pouco estavam *17,5 ºC*, mas agora estão *17,6 ºC*.
O céu continua parcialmente nublado e o vento está fraco. A pressão apresenta-se estável.


----------



## mocha (1 Ago 2007 às 09:46)

bom dia a todos, por aqui ceu pouco nublado, uma ou outra nuvem, sigo com 23ºC


----------



## HotSpot (1 Ago 2007 às 10:24)

A minima foi hoje de 18,0ºC às 06:02


----------



## Serrano (1 Ago 2007 às 13:58)

Algumas nuvens na Covilhã, com 26.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade. Também a temperatura mínima foi mais fresca, pois o termómetro desceu até 13.5 graus durante a noite.


----------



## mocha (1 Ago 2007 às 14:21)

continuação de ceu pouco nublado, com algum ventinho, 28ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (1 Ago 2007 às 16:30)

Aqui por São Miguel, o mês de Agosto começou com céu nublado com boas abertas, e ao contrário de ontem hoje não chuveu.


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Ago 2007 às 20:51)

boas, por aqui céu pouco nublado e registei as seguintes temperaturas: 

Temperatura Máxima: 29,7ºC
Temperatura mínima: 18,6ºC
Temperatura actual: 28,3ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Ago 2007 às 21:35)

Boas Amigos!

Por cá esteve bastante calor, tá claro que não tão intenso como nos dias passados, mas esteve!

Sigo com 21.2ºC, 56% e 1013Hpa...

E nunca mais é sexta! Lá vou eu visitar o ALLGARVE e mais ainda..., o célebre *Principado da Fuzeta*, estou curioso de conhecer!

Best Regards!


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Ago 2007 às 23:00)

Flaviense21 disse:


> E nunca mais é sexta! Lá vou eu visitar o ALLGARVE e mais ainda..., o célebre *Principado da Fuzeta*, estou curioso de conhecer!



Oh Flaviense leva cuidado com as ninas da Fuzeta elas são marafadas , vens este fim de semana para o meu território marroquino, pra semana seguinte é que devias de vir ias ao Festival do Marisco comer umas ameijoas e já agora boa estadia


----------



## Minho (1 Ago 2007 às 23:16)

Braga
Dia de Verão à maneira 
Chuviscou durante a noite, a mínima foi de 17,7ºC e máxima 26,1ºC
A pressão nos 1015hPa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Ago 2007 às 23:52)

Boa noite a todos !
Por cá o dia foi ameno, tal como na generalidade das regiões de Portugal que viram hoje, mais uma vez, a temperatura a descer.
A temperatura mínima foi de *16,9 ºC* e a máxima de *29,6 ºC*.
Agora estão *18,5 ºC* e amanhã a temperatura deverá subir.


----------



## Mago (2 Ago 2007 às 01:00)

Boa Noite
Sigo com 17,9ºC, amanha vai aquecer outra vez.....


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Ago 2007 às 03:46)

Noite fresca, com *16,9 ºC*.
Boa noite para todos !


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (2 Ago 2007 às 11:20)

Bom dia a todos. Hoje aqui por São Miguel o céu encontra-se muito nublado e ao inicio da manhã chuviscava na Lagoa.

Os valores da temperatura de ontem foram:
Tmin - 20,4ºC Tmax - 27,8ºC


----------



## Dan (2 Ago 2007 às 12:07)

Poucas nuvens e 24,4ºC.
Mínima de 12,7ºC.
O dia de hoje já deve aquecer um pouco e os próximos dias ainda mais.


----------



## HotSpot (2 Ago 2007 às 15:19)

Minima do hoje:  19,4ºC às 05:31

A 3ª minima mais alta do ano.


----------



## TigoStreets (2 Ago 2007 às 15:35)

Por aqui, céu limpo e temperatura perto dos 32ºC.

As temperaturas devem aumentar até sábado, inclusive, e voltam a descer consideravelmente no domingo.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (2 Ago 2007 às 16:19)

Bom pessoal, por aqui continua o céu bastante cinzento, e um tempo humido
Mas por aqui na RIbeira Chã ainda nao chuveu hoje, ao contrário do que ja aconteceu na Lagoa.


----------



## HotSpot (2 Ago 2007 às 18:10)

Máxima hoje de 31,6ºC às 15:16


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Ago 2007 às 21:12)

Boas, por aqui, céu pouco nublado e registei as seguintes temperaturas:

Temperatura Máxima: 29,2ºC
Temperatura mínima: 20,6ºC
Temperatura actual: 25,8ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Ago 2007 às 22:32)

Boa noite a todos !
Dia quente por cá, com céu predominantemente pouco nublado ou limpo e vento fraco a moderado.


_Extremos de hoje:_

Temperatura Mínima: *16,2 ºC*
Temperatura Máxima: *33,3 ºC*


----------



## Fil (2 Ago 2007 às 22:35)

Boas, por cá o dia aqueceu em relação a ontem e tive uma máxima de 27,4ºC (23,0ºC ontem). A mínima foi de 13,3ºC. Neste momento céu limpo e 21,3ºC ainda.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Ago 2007 às 23:55)

Mais uma noite para NÂO contar para o lote das Noites Tropicais!
Estou com 19.1ºC, 60% e 1013 Hpa!

Até segunda! Amanhã rumo a terras algarvias!
Abraços!


----------



## Nuno (2 Ago 2007 às 23:57)

Boas pessoal ! Que linda noite esta aqui por Setúbal sem vento i 23,5ºC ! Acho que vou ter uma noite tropical !


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Ago 2007 às 00:50)

Boa noite a todos !
Por cá, a noite continua agradável, com céu limpo e uma temperatura de *20,7 ºC*. 
A tarde deverá ser quente !


----------



## mocha (3 Ago 2007 às 09:21)

bom dia pessoal, desde já votos de bom fim de semana a todos, por aqui ceu limpo 24ºC, ontem teve uma noite espetacular, acho k ainda vou ter de comprar uma ventoínha ao chinocas


----------



## Rog (3 Ago 2007 às 09:27)

Boas, por aqui céu muito nublado, 18,8ºC e 1016hpa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (3 Ago 2007 às 09:56)

Bom dia a todos. Por cá céu muito nublado e noite ligeiramente mais fresca com 18,7ºC.

Os valores de ontem foram Tmin - 20,2ºC Tmax  - 24,8ºC


----------



## HotSpot (3 Ago 2007 às 12:17)

Minima hoje: 19,0ºC às 6:16

Aqui é mesmo complicado ter noites tropicais...só 1 este ano.


----------



## Serrano (3 Ago 2007 às 14:05)

Céu limpo na Covilhã, com 30.5 graus na zona baixa da Covilhã.


----------



## mocha (3 Ago 2007 às 15:36)

aqui tão 38ºC tou cheia de calor, k bafo, ventinho quente


----------



## Gerofil (3 Ago 2007 às 16:57)

Alandroal (Alentejo Central): Temperatura = 39,5 ºC


----------



## Rogério Martins (3 Ago 2007 às 17:20)

Boas
Sigo com ceu limpo, ligeira brisa de sudoeste e o maximo registado foi de *37,6ºC*
Hasta


----------



## HotSpot (3 Ago 2007 às 19:25)

Máxima hoje: 35,3ºC 15:21


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Ago 2007 às 20:32)

Boas, por aqui, céu pouco nublado.

Temperatura Máxima: 29,6ºC
Temperatura mínima: 18,6ºC
Temperatura actual: 28,2ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Ago 2007 às 21:02)

Bom início de noite a todos !
Por cá o dia foi bastante quente, apesar da temperatura mínima ter sido relativamente fresca.
Neste momento estão *27,1 ºC*. 


_Extremos de hoje:_

Temperatura mínima: *17,2 ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *39,2 ºC*


----------



## TigoStreets (3 Ago 2007 às 21:30)

Por aqui, foi um dia de céu limpo e temperaturas por volta dos 36ºC.


----------



## Rog (3 Ago 2007 às 22:33)

Boas, por aqui dia calmo de ceu nublado com alguns aguaceiros ao inicio da manha. Neste momento 18,1ºC.
Curiosamente foi o dia com menor amplitude térmica este ano.. menos de 2ºC que separam a mínima da máxima. 
min. 18ºC max 19,8ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Ago 2007 às 22:39)

Rog disse:


> Boas, por aqui dia calmo de ceu nublado com alguns aguaceiros ao inicio da manha. Neste momento 18,1ºC.
> *Curiosamente foi o dia com menor amplitude térmica este ano.. menos de 2ºC que separam a mínima da máxima.
> min. 18ºC max 19,8ºC*



Aqui acontece precisamente o oposto...


----------



## Gerofil (3 Ago 2007 às 23:44)

Alandroal: Máxima de hoje = 40,0 ºC; Agora = 28,0 ºC


----------



## Gerofil (3 Ago 2007 às 23:47)

*Quatro concelhos da região de Lisboa registam concentrações excessivas de Ozono*

Os concelhos de Lisboa, Oeiras, Amadora e Barreiro registaram níveis elevados de ozono, pelo que as autoridades recomendam a crianças, idosos e doentes respiratórios ou cardíacos que reduzam ao mínimo a actividade física intensa ao ar livre. 
Nos quatro concelhos foram registados níveis de concentração de ozono superiores a 180 microgramas por metro cúbico, definido como limiar de informação ao público para este poluente.
Em Lisboa, a estação de medição dos Olivais registou, entre as as 15:00 e as 16:00, uma média horária de 181 microgramas por metro cúbico, enquanto no concelho de Oeiras, na Quinta do Marquês, teve uma média de 185 microgramas por metro cúbico na mesma hora e de 188 na hora seguinte.
A estação de medição de Escavadeira, no Barreiro, registou uma média de 206 microgramas por metro cúbico das 14:00 às 15:00, de 188 entre as 15:00 e as 16:00 e de 190 das 16:00 ÀS 17:00.
Na Amadora, a estação da Reboleira registou uma média de 183 microgramas por metro cúbico entre as 16:00 e as 17:00.
A Comissão de Coordenação e Desenvolvimento Regional de Lisboa e Vale do Tejo lembra que a exposição a este poluente pode ter efeitos na saúde humana, especialmente entre grupos mais sensíveis, podendo o seu efeito manifestar-se através de sintomas como tosse, dores de cabeça, dores no peito, falta de ar e irritações nos olhos.
Recomenda, por isso, que as crianças, idosos, asmáticos e alérgicos, bem como pessoas com outras doenças respiratórias ou cardíacas que se encontrem nas zonas afectadas, reduzam ao mínimo a actividade física intensa ao ar livre e evitem a permanência no exterior.

© 2007 LUSA


----------



## Minho (4 Ago 2007 às 00:11)

Braga
Caminho a passos largos  para o que poderá ser primeira noite tropical do ano. Neste momento ainda 25ºC...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Ago 2007 às 01:10)

Boa noite a todos !
A noite está bastante agradável por cá, com uma temperatura de *22,7 ºC*.


----------



## chechu (4 Ago 2007 às 10:26)

Ola todos, venho de ver no IM as temperaturas as 8h00 UTC...

30° em portalegre !!
27 na Guarda !!

Primeira vez que vejo isso ! 

Hoje aqui em Paris depois d'um mes de julho com agua a dizer chega temos o primeiro dia de calor desde Abril. 29° hoje a tarde.


----------



## Gerofil (4 Ago 2007 às 16:35)

Alandroal = 40,5 ºC 

Algumas trovoadas logo para o final da tarde ... Imagem de satélite às 16h00


----------



## Mago (4 Ago 2007 às 16:36)

Boa Tarde
Noite tropical por aqui ( 22,1ºC ) e agora estão 36,3ºC... grande calor....
1022hpa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Ago 2007 às 16:56)

Boa tarde a todos !
Por cá o dia está ser de bastante calor, um dia de Verão como eu gosto !
Temperatura máxima de *38,2 ºC* e actualmente com *37,5 ºC*. 

Um abraço !


----------



## Gerofil (4 Ago 2007 às 17:30)

Como as imagens de satélite mostram alguma nebulosidade já próximo do barlavento algarvio, vamos vendo o que nos mostraram as imagens em directo:

Webcam Sagres


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Ago 2007 às 18:46)

Boas, neste momento aqui no sotavento algarvio, o sol está tapado e está abafado será sinal de trovoada


----------



## Fil (4 Ago 2007 às 18:49)

Dia mais quente do ano por Bragança. A minha máxima foi de 33,1ºC, e na estação deve ter andado quase nos 37ºC. A mínima foi de 18,1ºC, não me admirava muito se esta noite que vem fosse tropical.

Começa a aparecer nebulosidade pelo barlavento algarvio.


----------



## Vince (4 Ago 2007 às 18:51)

Flop completo. Nem uma única célula no interior, nem poderosa nem fraca. Nada. As únicas chances para já parecem ser no ... litoral.
A zona onde me encontro começa a ficar completamente encoberta  com nuvens médias, não sei se nascerá alguma coisa daqui embora tenha aspecto disso.


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Ago 2007 às 18:54)

Já chove em Portimão


----------



## mocha (4 Ago 2007 às 18:57)

depois de um dia cheio de sol, agora nublou completamente
venha ela


----------



## Rogério Martins (4 Ago 2007 às 19:11)

Vince disse:


> Flop completo. Nem uma única célula no interior, nem poderosa nem fraca. Nada. As únicas chances para já parecem ser no ... litoral.
> A zona onde me encontro começa a ficar completamente encoberta  com nuvens médias, não sei se nascerá alguma coisa daqui embora tenha aspecto disso.



Vince so espero que eu nao esteja em erro mas acho que ja ouvi algum trovaozito..por aqui mto calor ceu nublado e temperatura nos 33,4ºC as 16hroas UTC aqui em Benfica.

Venham elas
Hasta


----------



## Vince (4 Ago 2007 às 19:18)

Estou perto de Sintra. 
Já há CB's a desenvolverem-se lá para os lados do aeroporto ou estuário pois os aviões já estão a tomar rotas invulgares.

E eu estou devo estar mesmo debaixo de um    Tenho pequenos Mammatus por cima da cabeça. Vou dar uma volta com a máquina.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (4 Ago 2007 às 19:19)

temp max por aqui 35,4 sigo com 31.9 ceu limpo!
parece que os meus planos estao a ir por agua abaixo! ja nao vou po aquaparque  so espero que amanha nao chova!


----------



## TigoStreets (4 Ago 2007 às 19:24)

Parece que já se está a formar qualquer coisa aqui na Covilhã...


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Ago 2007 às 19:40)

Bom, por aqui em Olhão, a noite chegou mais cedo, começou a pingar cada pinga  mas nada de trovoada


----------



## TigoStreets (4 Ago 2007 às 19:52)

Por aqui continua abafado, mas o céu ainda se encontra limpo.


----------



## mocha (4 Ago 2007 às 20:01)

por aqui ja pingou, parece k anoiteceu mais cedo e tudo.
pingou por segundos mas pingas grossas


----------



## Dan (4 Ago 2007 às 20:24)

Máxima mais alta do ano com 35,2ºC.

Por agora, ainda 31ºC e poucas nuvens.

Extremos do dia: 16,9ºC / 35,2ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Ago 2007 às 20:25)

Aqui, na _Vila Tropical de Moscavide_, tambem choveu com alguma intensidade, mas pontualmente e com uma temperatura de *28,4 ºC*... 

Neste momento, ainda com *27,5 ºC* e céu muito nublado por nuvens altas.

Tirei algumas fotografias após ter chovido. Logo que puder irei colocá-las.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Ago 2007 às 20:32)

_Extremos de hoje:_

Temperatura Mínima: *18,3 ºC*
Temperatura Máxima: *38,2 ºC*


----------



## TigoStreets (4 Ago 2007 às 20:39)

Estou a ver que isto vai acabar da pior maneira...ainda está abafado e está-se a por uma neblina muito esquezita...


----------



## Vince (4 Ago 2007 às 20:44)

Bem, dei uma volta mas n apanhei nada de especial. Por onde andei não choveu nem trovejou. Vêm-se nuvens altas a SE da Grande Lisboa, mas não parecem ser nada de muito potente.


----------



## Rogério Martins (4 Ago 2007 às 20:45)

Bem por aqui nao choveu mas de repente pos-se de noite e agora tive um por do sol ate bem giro .Aqui posto as fotos de a pouco ( nao tao grande coisa mas fiz o melhor)Aqui me despeço, vou para Reguengos passar uns dias..Ate la pessoal Fiquem Bem !
Benfica Extremos de Hoje - Minima - 17,5ºC Maxima - 35,1ºC

*Primeira nebulosidade vinda da Damaia ( Sudoeste )*




*Apos ela ter passado plo minha zona foi-se encaminhado po Norte salvo erro*




*Alguns "rabos de cavalo" ou mais concretamente Cirros (penso que nao esteja em erro )*




*Finalmente o por do sol antes de ir embora de Lisboa*


----------



## Minho (4 Ago 2007 às 20:48)

Vince disse:


> Bem, dei uma volta mas n apanhei nada de especial. Por onde andei não choveu nem trovejou. Vêm-se nuvens altas a SE da Grande Lisboa, mas não parecem ser nada de muito potente.



Aproveita essas nuvens altas que costumam dar um pores-do-sol fantásticos 

Está a levantar-se uma brisa muito agradável a temperatura já caiu dos 33ºC de máxima para os 28.1ºC actuais.


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Ago 2007 às 22:16)

Boas pessoal, por aqui está a começar um festival faz com cada relâmpago e trovoada vem de sueste e levantou-se um vento forte, vou ver o que isto vai dar


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Ago 2007 às 22:22)

Começou a chover com alguma intensidade e a trovoada aproxima, já estremece os vidros da janela  e sigo com27,3ºC, amanhã coloco aqui os extremos de hoje vou pra rua refrescar


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Ago 2007 às 22:22)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas pessoal, por aqui está a começar um festival faz com cada relâmpago e trovoada vem de sueste e levantou-se um vento forte, vou ver o que isto vai dar



Que bom ! Ainda bem ! Aproveita e desfruta desse espectáculo... 
Espero que também haja um aqui.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Ago 2007 às 22:51)

Olá a todos !
Aqui estão as fotos que tirei hoje, depois de ter chovido, por volta das 20:20h:











































Foi o melhor que consegui arranjar...


----------



## Minho (4 Ago 2007 às 22:52)

Boa notícia algarvio! 

O mapa dos raios mostra alguma actividade...


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Ago 2007 às 23:06)

Pronto e em 10 minutos se foi o espectáculo 3 trovões fortes que estremeceram as janelas uma chuvada e mais nada, será que vem de mais de madrugada

Temperatura Máxima: 30,6ºC
Temperatura mínima: 22,9ºC
Temperatura actual: 24,3ºC

Vento sopra mais fraco depois de ter feito uma rajada pela altura das trovoadas e refresco bem a casa


----------



## Gerofil (4 Ago 2007 às 23:41)

Alandroal: Temperatura mínima - 22 ºC; Temperatura máxima - 41 ºC; Temperatura actual - 31 ºC
Choveu por volta das 22h10.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (4 Ago 2007 às 23:59)

Boa noite a todos! Como tenho tido por cá a minha mãe, tenho andado a dar uns passeios e nao tenho tido muito tempo para vir ao forum.

Mesmo assim deixo aqui ficar os valores tanto de ontem como de hoje. Foram dois dias com céu pouco nublado e hoje foi o dia mais quente do ano aqui na Lagoa.

Ontem: Tmin: 18,7ºC Tmax 27,6ºC

Hoje: Tmin: 19,1ºC Tmax 32,2ºC


----------



## Redfish (5 Ago 2007 às 00:28)

30 segundos de vento fortissimo
Local: Quarteira (Calçadão), 04/08/07 21:05 H


Com uma trovoada ao largo de Quarteira, nuvens bastante carregadas e uma brisa ligeira derrepende forma-se um vendaval que durou aproximadamente 30 segundos com os ventos a atingirem talvez os 100 km/h.
Eu estava num café quando a esplanada começa a voar, sai para ver o que se passava e regressei pois o vento e o ruido era assustador.
Pessoas a correr de um lado para o outro, vendedores ambulantes agarrados ás bancadas, crianças a chorar, esplanadas a voar e mt areia no ar.
Impressionante 
o vento foi mais forte numa extensão aproximada de 300 metros de acordo com informações que obtive junto dos vendedores ambulantes ainda chocados com a situação.


Das melhores experiencias que já tive e algo assustadora.
Qual seria o fenomeno?
Alguem presenciou esta ocorrencia? 
Aos entendidos.


----------



## TigoStreets (5 Ago 2007 às 01:10)

Por aqui, já esteve muito nublado, mas parece estar a limpar.


----------



## Seavoices (5 Ago 2007 às 01:22)

Redfish disse:


> 30 segundos de vento fortissimo
> Local: Quarteira (Calçadão), 04/08/07 21:05 H
> 
> 
> ...



Provavelmente um MicroBurst!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Ago 2007 às 03:31)

Boa noite a todos !
Neste momento estão *20,9 ºC* e céu limpo.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (5 Ago 2007 às 07:37)

Bom dia a todos. Por aqui 25,9 º e uns desagradáveis 29,1º em casa.Aqui ficam umas imagens desta manhã.

Olhando para S:





Olhando para N:






Olhando para E:


----------



## Rog (5 Ago 2007 às 14:19)

Boas, por aqui céu nublado, durante a manhã ocorreram alguns aguaceiros fracos. 
No momento: 22ºC 
75% e 1021hpa
precip. acum. 0,6mm


----------



## Minho (5 Ago 2007 às 15:09)

Nota-se de que maneira como o ar frio está a ter um efeito travão na subida das  temperaturas. Neste momento 28.1ºC e um vento cada vez mais fresco...


----------



## TigoStreets (5 Ago 2007 às 15:34)

Bem, tudo indica que será uma semana mais fresca...


----------



## HotSpot (5 Ago 2007 às 16:50)

Ontem - 32,8 - 19,1
Hoje - 27,7 - 21,2


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (5 Ago 2007 às 18:09)

Boa a tarde a todos. Hoje aqui pela Lagoa, um dia de céu muito nublado mas com algumas abertas. Um dia mais fresco que ontem. A Tmin ficou-se pelos 19,2ºC.

Neste momento 25,7ºC e 72% de humidade


----------



## TigoStreets (5 Ago 2007 às 19:05)

Bem, depois de uma noite/madrugada sem dormir (sim, esperei até perto das 6 da manhã) à espera que acontecesse alguma coisa, acabou por não acontecer nada, excepto um aguaceiro que durou 30 segundos. Por agora, segue-se com céu limpo, e o IM, que tinha os alertas até às 9 da noite, acabou por retirá-los mais cedo.


----------



## Gerofil (5 Ago 2007 às 19:14)

Alandroal: Temperatura mínima - 22 ºC; Temperatura máxima - 36 ºC

O início da manhã ficou marcado por trovoadas e aguaceiros dispersos; o céu tornou-se pouco nublado a partir das 10h30.

Linha de Instabilidade às 9h30 ao longo do Alentejo (orientação Norte/Sul)


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Ago 2007 às 20:16)

Redfish disse:


> 30 segundos de vento fortissimo
> Local: Quarteira (Calçadão), 04/08/07 21:05 H
> 
> 
> ...



Aqui em Olhão também estava em casa as janelas abertas para sair o calor e de repente durante 2 minutos começou as portas a bater, fui à janela vi tudo a voar, mas antes não estava vento nenhum


----------



## Vince (5 Ago 2007 às 20:31)

*Ontem às 18:00 UTC*






*
Hoje às 18 UTC em Espanha*


----------



## Dan (5 Ago 2007 às 20:43)

Por aqui apenas um pequeno aguaceiro pela tarde. Agora 27ºC e dois cúmulonimbos a leste, já na Espanha 

Extremos do dia: 18,7ºC / 32,9ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Ago 2007 às 21:11)

Boas, por aqui, céu muito nublado de manhã tornando-se pouco nublado à tarde, tive com amigos meus agora ao fim da tarde, e disseram que o fenómeno fez sentir-se entre Olhão e Quarteira, uma rajada de vento vindo do nada em pleno Agosto que estranho no Algarve, hoje registei as seguintes temperaturas:

Temperatura Máxima: 27,7ºC
Temperatura mínima: 21,1ºC
Temperatura actual: 23,8ºC

Mais um domingo mau para a praia devido ao vento forte que se fez sentir


----------



## Gerofil (5 Ago 2007 às 22:30)

As últimas horas:





Universitat Jaume I

Estremoz: Temperatura actual - 20,2 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1010 hPa

===========================================================================

A minha estação apresenta os seguintes dados, referentes ao mês de Agosto (até hoje): Temperatura mínima - 16,6 ºC (dia 2, às 06h17); Temperatura máxima - 37,7 ºC (dia 4, 16h05).


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (5 Ago 2007 às 22:47)

Boa noite! Agora por aqui 24,3ºC e céu nublado.

A máxima hoje ficou-se pelos 26,3ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Ago 2007 às 00:08)

Boa noite a todos !
A temperatura máxima foi de *29,5 ºC*.
Neste momento estão *19,3 ºC* e céu muito nublado.


----------



## mocha (6 Ago 2007 às 09:58)

bom dia a todos por aqui ceu mt nublado, 21ºC


----------



## HotSpot (6 Ago 2007 às 10:40)

Boas,

Céu a ficar menos nublado.

Minima - 19,5ºC 9:10


----------



## Nuno (6 Ago 2007 às 12:58)

Boas pessoal ! Bem eu tou na costa vicentina ! Mais propiamente na zona de aljezur ! Xeguei aqui na sexta e tava uma belo dia de calor sem vento e abafado e no sabado tambem ! O que por aqui ñ é normal aqui normalmente é uma zona muito fresca sempre com muito vento ! Esta noite chuveu de mnha tambem um pouco mas nada demais, agora abriu e tava vento moderado a forte ! Enfim ta as ferias estragas lol ! Temperaturas 22ºC!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Ago 2007 às 17:18)

Boa tarde a todos !
A tarde está a ser bastante ventosa, mas agradável.
Actualmente estão *25,7 ºC* e a máxima foi de *26,7 ºC*.

Abraços !


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Ago 2007 às 19:21)

Olá novamente !
Neste momento com *20,4 ºC *e bastante vento, mas com tendência a acalmar.
O sol está a ficar mais intenso.


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Ago 2007 às 20:46)

Boas, por aqui céu muito nublado de manhã e depois pouco nublado à tarde, registei as seguintes temperaturas:

Temperatura Máxima: 27,3ºC
Temperatura mínima: 17,9ºC
Temperatura actual: 24,3ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (6 Ago 2007 às 21:10)

Olá amigos!

Por aqui a noite segue ventosa!
Temperatura: 17ºC
Humidade: 50%
Pressão: 1013Hpa

Não sei se foi falado aqui no Forum, mas no sábado choveu no Algarve, na cidade de Faro! Mal deu para molhar o chão mas as gotas eram grossas, ou seja de trovoada!

Saudações!


----------



## Kraliv (6 Ago 2007 às 21:40)

Boas,


Máxima de *28,9ºC*


Actual: 20,4ºC; 58%; 1015hPa; 16,2km/h WNW


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Ago 2007 às 22:23)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Não sei se foi falado aqui no Forum, mas no sábado choveu no Algarve, na cidade de Faro! Mal deu para molhar o chão mas as gotas eram grossas, ou seja de trovoada!
> 
> 
> 
> > Em Olhão ainda deu para molhar o chão e ainda fez 3 trovoadazinhas  e uma rajada de vento forte, o pior foi o meu carro que é preto ficou castanho que chuva suja  e viste as ninas marafadas da Fuzeta


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Ago 2007 às 23:03)

Boa noite a todos !
Neste momento, a temperatura continua a descer, mas mais lentamente.
O vento acalmou e a temperatura é de *16,1 ºC*.


----------



## Minho (6 Ago 2007 às 23:12)

Braga
Dia agradável, nada a assinalar em especia. A Máxima que foi de 25.9ºC e a mínima 18.2ºC.


----------



## HotSpot (7 Ago 2007 às 07:59)

Minima de 16,9ºC às 6:31.

Veem aí mais uns dias de monotonia....


----------



## Serrano (7 Ago 2007 às 14:00)

Algumas nuvens do lado da Serra, com 27 graus na zona baixa da Covilhã.


----------



## Gerofil (7 Ago 2007 às 14:17)

Olá

Hoje a noite foi fresca: 13,5 ºC de temperatura mínima no Alandroal.

Reparei hoje como a trajectória aparente do Sol durante o dia já se deslocou tanto para Sul ...

_Ao tentar estabelecer, em 1837, o primeiro catálogo das mais notáveis aparições de estrelas cadentes, o astrônomo belga A. Quetelet (1796-1874) descobriu que as tradicionais "Lágrimas de São Lourenço", ou Perseídeos de Agosto, eram um fenômeno periódico._


----------



## Fil (7 Ago 2007 às 20:14)

Boas. O dia foi relativamente fresco por cá, a máxima em minha casa foi de apenas 23,3ºC e a mínima de 13,2ºC, o que permitiu refrescar o meu quarto um bocado pois ainda ontem estavam lá uns insuportáveis 26ºC e hoje já vai em 24ºC 

Neste momento 22,0ºC, 31% e 1018 hPa.


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Ago 2007 às 20:40)

Boas, por aqui céu nublado de manhã e pouco nublado ao final da tarde, registei as seguintes temperaturas:

Temperatura Máxima: 24,2ºC
Temperatura mínima: 17,9ºC
Temperatura actual: 22,9ºC


----------



## Brigantia (7 Ago 2007 às 21:36)

Boas, hoje mínima de 14,3ºC, máxima de 25,1ºC e neste momento 20,4ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Ago 2007 às 00:49)

Boa noite a todos !
Por cá, a noite passada foi bastante fresca, tendo-se registado uma temperatura mínima de *13,5 ºC*. 
Já a máxima foi mais agradável: *29,5 ºC*.
Neste momento estão *17,0 ºC*.


----------



## mocha (8 Ago 2007 às 09:28)

bom dia a todos, por aqui na sta terrinha o ceu encontra se limpo, sigo com 24ºC


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (8 Ago 2007 às 11:10)

VRSA

Bons dias a todos e saudaçoes!!

Boas noticias para todos--- Meti ja net em casa outra vez ehehehehe-- Mas o melhor é com as duas WEBCAMS poderao assistir as tempestade Vila Realenses via MSN!!! Ao vivo e a cores!! Nao é um espetaculo???
Agora vou tambem estar mais activo     e lançar os famosos alertas!!ehehehe

Temp: 26Cº

Ceu com algumas nunvens e vento fraco variavel!!! Depoix da nortada, entrou um pouco de SE!!


----------



## Gerofil (8 Ago 2007 às 15:56)

Alandroal: temperatura de 36 ºC

Hoje já aqueceu bastante mais que ontem, pelo menos aqui no Alentejo. A mínima de ontem tinha sido de 13,5 ºC e a de hoje já foi de 19 ºC.
Entretanto, a máxima de ontem foi de 31 ºC e hoje já vamos com 36 ºC.


_Ao tentar estabelecer, em 1837, o primeiro catálogo das mais notáveis aparições de estrelas cadentes, o astrônomo belga A. Quetelet (1796-1874) descobriu que as tradicionais "Lágrimas de São Lourenço", ou Perseídeos de Agosto, eram um fenômeno periódico._


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Ago 2007 às 21:38)

boas, por céu pouco nublado com algumas nuvens, máxima de hoje: 26,5ºC, mínima 17,8ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Ago 2007 às 21:47)

Boa noite a todos !

Dia realmente bastante quente. A temperatura subiu bastante de um dia para o outro.

Temperatura Mínima: *14,1 ºC*
Temperatura Máxima:* 35,9 ºC*

A tarde foi tórrida, sendo que Lisboa, segundo a estação de Gago Coutinho, chegou aos *33,1 ºC*.
Neste momento registam-se *22,0 ºC*.

Abraços !


----------



## Minho (8 Ago 2007 às 21:58)

Braga

Dia um pouco mais quente de ontem com 28,4ºC de máxima.
Mínima de 17,5ºC


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (9 Ago 2007 às 01:13)

VRSA 

A atingir a minima prevista:

Temp_actual: 24.2Cº

Humidade: 100%

Esta tudo molhado como tivesse a chuver!!

Efeitos Tropicais!!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Ago 2007 às 03:34)

Boa noite a todos !
Por cá, a temperatura continua a descer de forma bem visível.
Neste momento com *18,4 ºC* e céu limpo.


----------



## mocha (9 Ago 2007 às 09:20)

bom dia a todos, nada de novo por aqui continuação de ceu limpo e a mesma hora de ontem a mesma temperatura


----------



## chechu (9 Ago 2007 às 09:33)

Aqui ontem choveu quase todo o dia. 
A temperatura maxima ficou nos 18°..... 

St Germain en Laye, perto de Paris.


----------



## HotSpot (9 Ago 2007 às 10:52)

Ontem

Min - 16,6 às 6:50
Max - 32,7 às 17:39

Hoje

Min - 18,1 às 6:20


----------



## Nuno (9 Ago 2007 às 13:05)

Boas por Setúbal já estao 30ºC ! Espero um dia mais quente que ontem !


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Ago 2007 às 13:05)

Boa tarde a todos !
Por cá, a temperatura mínima foi de *17,4 ºC*. 
A tarde deverá ser bastante quente.

Abraços !


----------



## Serrano (9 Ago 2007 às 13:56)

Céu sem nuvens na Covilhã, com o termómetro a marcar 28 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## Kraliv (9 Ago 2007 às 15:06)

Boas,


Temperatura mínima hoje *18,6ºC*



Dados das 14.30h:

Temp. *35,7ºC*
Humid. 26%
Pressão 1014hPa
Vento 6,8km/h N


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Ago 2007 às 15:34)

Por aqui apenas 26,1ºC, céu nublado por nuvens altas e muita humidade, pode ser efeitos da depressão que se dirige para a zona da andalucia


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (9 Ago 2007 às 16:00)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Por aqui apenas 26,1ºC, céu nublado por nuvens altas e muita humidade, pode ser efeitos da depressão que se dirige para a zona da andalucia



Boas tardes...

Parece que o negro da tempestade esta a chegar a aki a esta zona poix a rota foi alterada devido ao SE!!

Parece que vou ter festa!!

Ceu Negro!!

A chuva anda perto!

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/r...56:00&selArea=far&selGrandeza=cap&pesquisa=0#


----------



## Mago (9 Ago 2007 às 17:06)

Ola Pessoal!
Tempo quente, céu limpo
28,2ºC
Viva o Verão!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Ago 2007 às 17:12)

Boa tarde a todos !
Por cá continua o calor, estando *35,1 ºC* neste momento.
A temperatura máxima foi atingida às 16h, com *36,7 ºC*.

Abraços !


----------



## HotSpot (9 Ago 2007 às 17:31)

Máxima Hoje: 34,0ºC às 15:28


----------



## Gerofil (9 Ago 2007 às 18:12)

Alandroal (hoje): Mínima - 20 ºC; Máxima - 37,5 ºC

_Ao tentar estabelecer, em 1837, o primeiro catálogo das mais notáveis aparições de estrelas cadentes, o astrônomo belga A. Quetelet (1796-1874) descobriu que as tradicionais "*Lágrimas de São Lourenço*", ou *Perseídeos de Agosto*, eram um fenômeno periódico._


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Ago 2007 às 18:14)

_Extremos de hoje:_

Temperatura Mínima: *17,4 ºC*
Temperatura Máxima: *36,7 ºC*


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (9 Ago 2007 às 18:26)

Boa tarde a todos tenho andado bastante ausente, devido a ter por cá a minha mãe e temos andado a passear. Ontem por aqui choveu alguma coisa, mais chuviscos e chuva mais forte durante a noite. Os valores de ontem variaram entre os 17,7º e os 30,8º aqui na Lagoa. Tem estado muito calor. Os valores de hoje foi entre 19,7º e 29,9º. Hoje o céu tem-se apresentado pouco nublado


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Ago 2007 às 18:42)

Por aqui, o sol já foi dormir, céu nublado com umas nuvenszinhas pretas a quererem prometer alguma coisa, sigo com 25,6ºC


----------



## Fil (9 Ago 2007 às 19:14)

Boas. Continua o tempo monótono por aqui, as manhãs pelo menos têm sido frescas. A mínima em minha casa foi de 12,0ºC e a máxima de 26,1ºC, ou seja, nada de grandes calores. Neste momento 24,2ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Ago 2007 às 20:53)

Boas, por aqui o dia foi de céu nublado à tarde e céu pouco nublado de manhã, registei as seguintes temperaturas:

Temperatura Máxima: 26,3ºc
Temperatura mínima: 18,1ºC
Temperatura actual: 23,4ºC

Vamos ver o que a tempestade tropical traz para o Algarve, lá vão aqueles dizem que no Algarve não chove aprenderem


----------



## squidward (9 Ago 2007 às 20:56)

por aqui ja se avistam nuvens altas derviadas dessa depressão...penso eu de que


fotografias tiradas agora.


----------



## Rogério Martins (9 Ago 2007 às 20:58)

Boas!

*Extremos de Hoje em Benfica*

Temperatura minima - *17,0ºC*
Temperatura maxima - *35,3ºC*

Por agora ceu limpo, embora a sul econtra-se com algumaas nuvens altas.Vento agora fraco mas com tendencia para ligeira brisa de Norte/Noroeste

Pa semana vamos levar com um balde de agua fria  

Abraço


----------



## Rogério Martins (9 Ago 2007 às 20:59)

squidward disse:


> por aqui ja se avistam nuvens altas derviadas dessa depressão...penso eu de que
> 
> 
> fotografias tiradas agora.



Tambem ja observei isso...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Ago 2007 às 21:38)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui o dia foi de céu nublado à tarde e céu pouco nublado de manhã, registei as seguintes temperaturas:
> 
> Temperatura Máxima: 26,3ºc
> Temperatura mínima: 18,1ºC
> ...



Olá a todos! Tenho estado ausente por motivos profissionais, nem sabia dessa tal tempestade, mas vi a meteo na TVE e não vi tempestade alguma, apenas aguaceiros na zona do estreito para amanha, já em Huelva apenas algo nublado!

E no Algarve chove sim! Ainda no sábado ao fim do dia choveu em Faro!

Sigo com 21.3ºC, 51% e 1012 Hpa!


----------



## Brigantia (9 Ago 2007 às 22:58)

Por Bragança neste momento 19,8ºC, como referiu o Fil as noites têm sido algo frescas.


----------



## Minho (9 Ago 2007 às 23:33)

Braga

Aqui pelo Minho nada a assinalar...
Subida ligeira da máxima com 30,8ºC
Mínima de 18,4ºC

Neste momento 23,8ºC

Amanhã devo atingir a máxima da semana para depois voltar ao tempo fresco


----------



## Rog (10 Ago 2007 às 00:16)

Boas,
o tempo (cronológico) tem sido pouco nestes ultimos dias daí a minha ausência 
Mas vamos ao que nos interessa... por aqui os dias seguem com dias bem amenos típicos de primavera... a minima hoje foi de 16,3ºC e máxima de 21ºC
Alguns aguaceiros fracos (0,3mm)
a pressao neste momento 1016hpa


----------



## Rog (10 Ago 2007 às 08:29)

Boas, por aqui céu muito nublado
16,4ºC || 91%H || 1015hpa
precip. acum.  0,2mm
min. 16,2ºC


----------



## mocha (10 Ago 2007 às 09:41)

*Re: Previsões e Alertas - Agosto 2007*

bom dia a todos, desde ja votos de bom fim de semana pro pessoal
por aqui o mesmo cenario dos dias anteriores, ceu limpo, 22ºC, pessoal do Algarve contem coisas, afinal houve alguma animação???


ups... enganei me na tread, isto supostamente era pra o seguimento, senhor moderador, faz favor de reencaminhar, obrigado


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Ago 2007 às 10:40)

Nada de animação  só chuvinha molha parvos entre as 7 e as 8 da manhã, já vi que o São Pedro não quer nada com os algarvios , a pensar que chovia uma boa chuvada,  dizem k no algarve é só sol e praia e depois pensam que não chove como tenho ouvido  alguns dizerem a mim, até perguntam aqui nunca chove e eu disse pois não só quando se anda de canoa por causa das inundações


----------



## Serrano (10 Ago 2007 às 13:53)

Na zona baixa da Covilhã estão 30 graus e continuamos sem nuvens.


----------



## Gerofil (10 Ago 2007 às 15:22)

Alandroal: Temperatura actual - 34 ºC (mais fresco que ontem); a mínima foi de 21,5 ºC, devido sobretudo à nebulosidade abundante durante o período nocturno, nebulosidade essa que se foi dissipando ao longo da manhã (restam algumas nuvens do tipo médio e alto no horizonte, muito longe daqui, na direcção sueste).


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (10 Ago 2007 às 18:12)

Boa tarde a todos. Mais um dia de sol e calor aqui na ilha de São Miguel. Aqui na Lagoa o céu apresenta-se entre o pouco nublado e o nublado. 

Tmin - 17,9ºC Tmax - 30,3ºC  ao que eu sei em Ponta Delgada (Aeroporto) chegou aos 26º

Actualmente aqui registo 29,7ºC


----------



## Rog (10 Ago 2007 às 18:41)

Boas, por aqui dia de ceu muito nublado, com a máxima nos 19ºC.
No momento 18,8ºC e 78%H
1016hpa


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (10 Ago 2007 às 19:55)

Olá amigos! Então como foi a coisa pelo Algarve? Houve animação?
Por Lisboa mais um dia de Verão ( que saudade do Inverno)...

Sigo com 21.2ºC, 52% e 1012 Hpa!

Bom fim de semana a todos!


----------



## Rogério Martins (10 Ago 2007 às 20:07)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Olá amigos! Então como foi a coisa pelo Algarve? Houve animação?
> Por Lisboa mais um dia de Verão ( que saudade do Inverno)...
> 
> Sigo com 21.2ºC, 52% e 1012 Hpa!
> ...




Andas desaparecido amigo 
Bem...extremos de hoje em Benfica

Minima - *16,1ºC*
Maxima -*29,2ºC*

Hasta pessoal


----------



## Rog (10 Ago 2007 às 21:17)

Por aqui a temp. vai nos 18,2ºC; 84%H e 1017hpa
céu muito nublado


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Ago 2007 às 21:23)

Por aqui, céu nublado de manhã onde ocorreu aguaceiros fracos,mas nada de animação , à tarde menos nublado, registei as seguintes temperaturas:

Temperatura Máxima: 27,5ºC
Temperatura mínima: 20,1ºC
Temperatura actual: 25,4ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Ago 2007 às 01:21)

_Extremos de dia 10:_

Temperatura Mínima: *14,8 ºC*
Temperatura Máxima: *32,0 ºC*


----------



## Brigantia (11 Ago 2007 às 02:16)

Boas, sigo com 18,5ºC e céu limpo. Calor a sério este Verão nem vê-lo...! Está a ser um Verão perfeito!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Ago 2007 às 03:11)

Boa noite a todos !
Por cá, o céu está limpo e não há nevoeiro nem neblina.
Todavia, registam-se *15,5 ºC* neste momento. 
Temperatura bastante agradável, quando se vai à janela, depois de um dia de calor.
Para hoje, já se prevê uma temperatura máxima relativamente mais baixa, mas ainda assim algo quente.


Temperaturas previstas hoje para Moscavide:

Temperatura Mínima: *14 ºC*
Temperatura Máxima: *29 ºC*


----------



## Rog (11 Ago 2007 às 09:16)

bom dia, sigo com 16,4ºC; céu muito nublado
89%H e 1016hpa
precp. acum. 0,2mm
min. 15,7ºC


----------



## Rogério Martins (11 Ago 2007 às 11:19)

Boas Pessoal
Por aqui sigo com ceu pouco nublado., A temperatura encontrava-se as 8 UTC na casa dos 22,5ºC
Fiquem bem

PS - pessoal que utiliza frequentemente o site www.accuweather.com. Ao verem as previsoes nao liguem ao que eles dizem nas previsoes isto entre os dia 20 e 25 Agosto. E que dao seguidamente muita chuva e calor..passaram-se de vez eles! Pufff
Hasta


----------



## Brigantia (11 Ago 2007 às 11:36)

Boas, hoje mínima de 15,7ºC, neste momento 24,9ºC e céu quase limpo.



Rogério Martins disse:


> PS - pessoal que utiliza frequentemente o site www.accuweather.com. Ao verem as previsoes nao liguem ao que eles dizem nas previsoes isto entre os dia 20 e 25 Agosto. E que dao seguidamente muita chuva e calor..passaram-se de vez eles! Pufff
> Hasta



Esses artistas enganham-se muitas vezes, se fosse por eles no Inverno que passou tinha nevado bastante nesta zona e só nós sabemos a miséria que foi...


----------



## Gerofil (11 Ago 2007 às 15:41)

Imagens de satélite de hoje (links):
03h01 
11h04
14h34


Olá; aqui pelo Alandroal (Alentejo Central) hoje tivemos uma temperatura mínima relativamente baixa de 14 ºC (ontem tinha sido de 21,5 ºC), com bastante nevoeiro às primeiras horas da manhã.
Entretanto a tarde está quente, já com 32 ºC às 14h30.


----------



## Brigantia (11 Ago 2007 às 16:12)

Neste momento 29,2ºC e começam a aparecer algumas nuvens a norte de Bragança.


Fotos da tarde brigantina...


----------



## Brigantia (11 Ago 2007 às 16:40)

A Norte de Bragança, do lado Espanhol  já se regista alguma instabilidade...








Fonte: INM


----------



## Brigantia (11 Ago 2007 às 18:52)

Uma pequena trovoada seca atravessou a cidade entre 18:20 e as 18:30. 
Não tenho qualquer registo porque na altura nao tinha a máquina comigo


----------



## Fil (11 Ago 2007 às 18:58)

Brigantia disse:


> Uma pequena trovoada seca atravessou a cidade entre 18:20 e as 18:30.
> Não tenho qualquer registo porque na altura nao tinha a máquina comigo



Seca por esses lados porque aqui ainda choveu um pouco e com gotas bem grandes!  Pena que já parou tanto a chuva como a trovoada...

Extremos de 16,3ºC / 28,5ºC em minha casa, e 24,6ºC neste momento com céu muito nublado e vento fraco a moderado de NW.


----------



## Brigantia (11 Ago 2007 às 19:01)

Aqui fica a imagem de radar...



Fonte: INM


----------



## Brigantia (11 Ago 2007 às 19:06)

Fil disse:


> Seca por esses lados porque aqui ainda choveu um pouco e com gotas bem grandes!  Pena que já parou tanto a chuva como a trovoada...
> 
> Extremos de 16,3ºC / 28,5ºC em minha casa, e 24,6ºC neste momento com céu muito nublado e vento fraco a moderado de NW.




Eu não estava em casa na altura da trovoada, por isso, também não sei se nesta zona choveu...!!

Fil tens registos?


Situação actual...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Ago 2007 às 20:26)

Boa tarde a todos !
Por cá, o dia foi fresco. A temperatura mínima foi de *14,6 ºC* e a máxima de *28,8 ºC*.
A estação de Gago Coutinho, em Lisboa, registou uma máxima de *26,6 ºC* (segundo o OGIMET).
Esta noite deverá ser ainda mais fresca do que a anterior.
Quanto à temperatura actual, é de* 18,8 ºC*.


----------



## Rogério Martins (11 Ago 2007 às 20:39)

Boa Noite a todos!
Extremos de hoje em Benfica foram os seguintes:
Temperatura minima - *15,7ºC*
Temperatura maxima - *28,8ºC*

Fonte: Instituto de Meteorologia

Por agora segue-se com ceu limpo embora a oeste venha nebulosidade vinda do oceano o que é normal e o vento esse é moderado por vezes sopra com algumas rajadas mas nada de mais . a Direcção é noroeste!
Por aqui me fico!
Hasta


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Ago 2007 às 21:30)

Boas, por aqui céu pouco nublado e registei as seguintes temperaturas:

Temperatura Máxima: 26,7ºC
Temperatura mínima: 18,2ºC
Temperatura actual: 24,5ºC

continuação de um bom fim de semana, bom vou ver os Da Weasel ao Festival do Marisco aqui na minha cidade


----------



## Vince (11 Ago 2007 às 21:35)

Brigantia disse:


> Eu não estava em casa na altura da trovoada, por isso, também não sei se nesta zona choveu...!!
> Fil tens registos?
> Situação actual...



Excelentes registos. 
Esta actividade a NW foi um bocado de surpresa não ? Passou-nos despercebida pelo menos aqui no forum.





http://wind.met.fu-berlin.de/cgi-bin/meteosat.cgi


----------



## Gerofil (11 Ago 2007 às 23:26)

Outra perspectiva das últimas horas:

http://www.climatologia.uji.es/animaciones/animactual.gif

Universitat Jaume I


----------



## Rogério Martins (12 Ago 2007 às 09:44)

Bom dia a todos
Hoje sigo com ceu limpo e com uma situação que o I.M nao preve.... nortada forte! Bem, eles preveem ventos de 35km/h isto no periodo da tarde, mas mal acordei estava uma ventania dos diabos e estava  fresco!...enfim
As 6 UTC em benfica foram registados 18,7ºC segundo fonte do I.M

Hasta, bom domingo pa todos


----------



## Rog (12 Ago 2007 às 10:29)

Bom dia, por aqui céu nublado
17,9ºC; 81% e 1017hpa
min. 15,6ºC
precp. acum. 0,3mm

a precipitação até ao momento, relativa a este mês:




Shot at 2007-08-12


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Ago 2007 às 18:05)

Boa tarde a todos !
Por cá, o dia foi predominantemente de céu pouco nublado, mas desde as 15h, sensivelmente, que o céu está a ficar cada vez mais coberto.
A temperatura mínima foi de *16,0 ºC* e a máxima de *29,0 ºC*.
Neste momento, estão *23,7 ºC* e algum vento.
Apesar de ter estado algum calor ao início da tarde, o dia está a ser bastante agradável, pois as temperaturas são bastante amenas.


----------



## Minho (12 Ago 2007 às 18:17)

Melgaço

Dia algo desagradável devido à elevada húmidade que se faz sentir junto aos 27,2ºC de máxima.
Céu praticamente encoberto por nuvens médias/altas


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Ago 2007 às 18:47)

*21,8 ºC* com céu muito nublado. Dia que faz recordar os Açores.


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Ago 2007 às 20:15)

Boas, por aqui céu pouco nublado ou limpo, e registei as seguintes temperaturas:

Temperatura Máxima: 27,7ºC
Temperatura mínima: 17,0ºC
Temperatura actual: 26,9ºC


----------



## Rog (12 Ago 2007 às 20:15)

Boas, por aqui 21ºC e 77%H
1019hpa
Hoje foi um dia  mais quente que os anteriores, a temp. max chegou aos 25,1ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (12 Ago 2007 às 21:27)

Boas! Estou agora de saída para as Azenhas do Mar para poder estar num lugar sem luz para ver as Perseidas em condições!

Não se esqueçam das Perseidas!

A noite não podia ser melhor! Céu limpo, sem vento... Lá vou eu com o telescópio às costas!

Sigo com 23.7.C, 55% e 1013 Hpa!


----------



## Gerofil (12 Ago 2007 às 23:39)

Estremoz: Temperatura actual - 17,9 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1010 hPa

================================================== =========================

A minha estação apresenta os seguintes dados, referentes ao mês de Agosto (até hoje): Temperatura mínima - 13,7 ºC (dia 12, às 06h37); Temperatura máxima - 37,7 ºC (dia 4, 16h05).


----------



## mocha (13 Ago 2007 às 09:53)

bom dia a todos, por aqui ceu pouco nublado 21ºC


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (13 Ago 2007 às 10:35)

V.R.S.A

Temp_actual: 26.3Cº a subir

Vento fraco de Norte com tendencia para rodar para SW!!

Ceu limpissimo!!

TEMPESTADE,

que podera tornar-se num furacão formado na costa ocidental africana e que vai a todo vapor!! Este é quase certo que se torne num bem potente!!

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/r...Sat=msg2&selCanal=ir&selArea=atlan&pesquisa=0


Situaçao a partir de Terça-feira:

http://dyn.gismeteo.ru/ANIMOP/prc.gif


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (13 Ago 2007 às 11:04)

Bom dia a todos. As minhas férias terminaram e estou de regresso ao trabalho. O que é bom não dura para sempre.

Bom por aqui hoje céu pouco nublado neste momento.

Valores de ontem.
Tmin - 20ºC Tmax - 29ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Ago 2007 às 13:08)

Bom início de tarde a todos !
Por cá, a noite foi de céu pouco nublado e fresca. 
A temperatura mínima foi de *14,8 ºC*.
A tarde deverá ser amena, com valores de temperatura que pouco deverão passar dos *28 ºC*.
Quando à chuva de estrelas, ainda estou a tempo de ver nestes próximos dias...


----------



## Serrano (13 Ago 2007 às 13:55)

As nuvens já chegaram à Covilhã, mas ainda está calor, pois o termómetro marca 28 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## mocha (13 Ago 2007 às 14:02)

aqui as nuvens tb ja chegaram, ta abafado, apetecia me tar numa piscina e a tomar algo fresco.
quanto as estrelas não vi nada, onde eu vivo ha mta luminosidade, acho k o melhor e ir ate a praia do alburrica


----------



## mocha (13 Ago 2007 às 14:02)

aqui as nuvens tb ja chegaram, ta abafado, apetecia me tar numa piscina e a tomar algo fresco.
quanto as estrelas não vi nada, onde eu vivo ha mta luminosidade, acho k o melhor e ir ate a praia do alburrica

desculpem la o reply 2x nao sei o k se passa com o meu pc, so puderem apagar o sr administrador ou moderador


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Ago 2007 às 20:34)

Boas, por aqui o dia foi de céu pouco nublado até ao meio da tarde, depois tornou-se muito nublado por nuvens altas, agora já se encontra limpo, registei as seguintes temperaturas:

Temperatura Máxima: 25.1ºC
Temperatura mínima: 16.2ºC
Temperatura actual: 23.8ºC


----------



## Brigantia (13 Ago 2007 às 21:17)

Boas, neste momento 22ºC e céu limpo...amanhã o cenário vai mudar...


----------



## Rog (13 Ago 2007 às 21:34)

Boa noite,
Por aqui céu muito nublado.
19,9ºC; 75%H e 1019hpa
 max. 26,1ºC
 min. 16,8ºC


----------



## Gerofil (13 Ago 2007 às 21:34)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 15,2 ºC (06h39); Temperatura máxima - 28,7 ºC (16h50); Temperatura actual - 20,8 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1011 hPa.


----------



## Minho (13 Ago 2007 às 22:33)

Dia muito agradável cá por Braga.

Máxima de apenas 25,1 e a mínima  de 16,7ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Ago 2007 às 23:23)

Olá a todos !

_Extremos de hoje:_

Temperatura Mínima: *14,8 ºC*
Temperatura Máxima: *27,3 ºC*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Ago 2007 às 01:50)

Boa noite a todos !
Neste momento com *14,8 ºC*. 
Noite fresca com vento fraco, existindo apenas uma leve brisa. O céu está limpo.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (14 Ago 2007 às 07:57)

De saída para o emprego!
Céu nublado e vento fraco!


----------



## Rog (14 Ago 2007 às 08:16)

Boas, por aqui 16,9ºC 85%H e 1019hPa
Céu nublado


----------



## mocha (14 Ago 2007 às 09:50)

o inverno chegou ha pouco estavam somente e apenas 18ºC, ceu pouco nublado


----------



## HotSpot (14 Ago 2007 às 10:08)

Fica o registo do minimo do mês por estas bandas.

15,2ºC às 6:55

Acho que este mês não fica por aqui...


----------



## Nuno (14 Ago 2007 às 12:40)

Boas Pessoal  Por Setúbal tive minina de 15ºC ! Por agora tenho 23ºC ! Abraços


----------



## Rog (14 Ago 2007 às 13:16)

Boas, por aqui 23,2ºC; 61%H e 1020hPa
Céu nublado com algumas abertas


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Ago 2007 às 13:17)

Bom início de tarde a todos !
Neste momento, o céu está limpo, à semelhança do que ocorreu durante a noite.
A temperatura mínima foi de *13,7 ºC*. Durante a tarde já devemos assistir a uma subida gradual da temperatura, ajudada pela inexistência de nebulosidade, podendo essa chegar aos *30 ºC*.

Abraços !


----------



## Serrano (14 Ago 2007 às 13:55)

Céu limpo na Covilhã, com 28 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## martinus (14 Ago 2007 às 14:57)

Eu estava a vê-la a aproximar-se lentamente, vinda do mar, formando uma cortina cinzenta sobre o vale do Cávado. Finalmente chegou. Já cai chuvisco em Braga. Céu totalmente encoberto.


----------



## Gerofil (14 Ago 2007 às 15:30)

Alandroal (Alentejo Central): Temperatura mínima - 14 ºC; Temperatura actual - 32 ºC

Imagem de Satélite às 11h35 (Nebulosidade a entrar por Oeste)


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Ago 2007 às 20:25)

Bom fim de tarde a todos !
Por volta das 15:40h, atingiram-se os *30,3 ºC*, aqui em _Moscavide_.


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Ago 2007 às 20:55)

Boas, por aqui céu limpo e registei as seguintes temperaturas:

Temperatura Máxima: 25.4ºC 
Temperatura mínima: 17.0ºC
Temperatura actual: 23.1ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (14 Ago 2007 às 21:42)

Por aqui o céu segue encoberto, com nevoeiro intenso, estou com 22ºC, 61% de humidade e 1016 Hpa de pressão atmosférica!

Boas Noites!


----------



## Nuno (14 Ago 2007 às 21:52)

Boas aqui estao 22º ºC e sem vento ! Bem vou beber um copo. Abraços


----------



## HotSpot (14 Ago 2007 às 21:53)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Bom fim de tarde a todos !
> Por volta das 15:40h, atingiram-se os *30,3 ºC*, aqui em _Moscavide_.



hmmmmm, decididamente a tua estação não deve estar boa...Marca todos os dias em média 3 a 4 graus a mais que a "vizinhança"

Moita - 26,9
Portela (aprox. 500m da tua casa e ainda mais longe do rio) - 26,0
Amadora - 25,3
Oeiras - 25,7
Gago Coutinho (INM) - 27,1

Embora todas distantes alguns quilometros a diferença entre a maxima e a minima destas estações são *1,8ºC* e a tua tem mais *3,2ºC* que a máxima destas, Gago Coutinho.

E agora uma no interior junto a Espanha, Nisa - 30,9

Já vi fotos da colocação da tua estação e do seguimento com outro termometro de mercurio mas sejamos sinceros...algo se passa.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (14 Ago 2007 às 22:15)

Boa noite a todos! Aqui por São Miguel na Vila da Lagoa, dia de céu muito nublado com chuva fraca ou chuvisco.

Valores de hoje Tmin - 23,4ºC Tmax - 26,2ºC

Valor actual - 24,5ºC


----------



## Minho (14 Ago 2007 às 22:27)

Mais um dia que passou mais em outro em que desceu a temperatura consecutivamente. Hoje o mercúrio não passou dos 23,2.
Mínima de 15,6ºC

Algum chuvisco muito muito fraco da parte da tarde e agora à noite.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (14 Ago 2007 às 23:00)

Temperatura actual de 24,3º de momento e 82% de humidade


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Ago 2007 às 23:02)

HotSpot disse:


> hmmmmm, decididamente a tua estação não deve estar boa...Marca todos os dias em média 3 a 4 graus a mais que a "vizinhança"
> 
> Moita - 26,9
> Portela (aprox. 500m da tua casa e ainda mais longe do rio) - 26,0
> ...



Olá ! Gostava de esclarecer algumas coisas... 
A estação da Portela fica a 2,5 km deste local e não a 500 m. Para além do mais, o local onde me encontro é bastante mais baixo, como já deve ter reparado, com uma enorme urbanização e ruas muito mais estreitas que as da Portela. 
A estação da Portela está colocada a 105 metros de altura e a minha a uns meros 38 metros. Aqui, o vento não é, nem por sombras, tão intenso como lá.
Mesmo de carro, notam-se as grandes diferenças de temperatura daqui para lá. Chega a haver dias em que o termómetro marca *39 ºC* aqui e quando chegamos à Portela, marca *35 ºC* ! 
Pode não parecer verdade, mas é mesmo assim...senão, como me explica os *13,7 ºC* de temperatura mínima ?
As diferenças em relação ao real não podem ser superiores a *1 ºC*, com base em várias experiências feitas ao longo de meses, mesmo fora da minha varanda.
Tudo isto pode parecer estranho...se eu estivesse no seu lugar também iria achar isso, mas acredite que não é assim.
A estação de Gago Coutinho registou uma máxima de *27,9 ºC* (segundo o OGIMET), apenas cerca de menos *2 ou 3 ºC* do que a minha, sendo que a minha fica pelo menos 4 km mais para Leste.
Quando diz que aqui as máximas são *3 ºC* superiores às da Portela, é verdade. Já me dei ao trabalho de o verificar e são mesmo. 
Confesso que também estranhei imenso ao início, até chegar às minhas conclusões actuais.
Costumo viajar de carro, mesmo para o interior do país. 
Muitas pessoas têm a ideia de que o interior é muito mais quente do que o litoral, mas isso não é verdade. 
Cada região tem os seus próprios microclimas e temperaturas específicas.
Chego, por vezes, a fazer esse tipo de viagens e a constatar que, mesmo durante o pico do calor, algumas regiões do interior estão com temperaturas iguais às de Moscavide, sendo que às vezes até estão com valores inferiores !  Mas, sim, é verdade: regra geral, no interior faz mais calor, mas também não é muito mais, coisa de mais *2* ou *3 ºC* (na generalidade), dependendo da região em causa (o que é muito importante, pois pode variar muito, tanto para mais como para menos).
Já agora, comparando com Oeiras, costumo ir lá algumas vezes. 
Reparo que lá, durante a tarde, estão quase sempre menos *3 *ou *4 ºC* do que nesta zona, o que vai de encontro à temperatura registada lá.
Quanto à Amadora, é, sem dúvida alguma, uma zona muito mais ventosa e fria que a minha...
Não tenho culpa de viver numa zona quente. 

Já agora, deixo aqui um mapa com as temperaturas às 14h nas várias cidades da região: 





Repare-se nos contrastes que existem entre as localidades...
Como é visível, até a zona da Moita (que até é quente) estava com uma temperatura inferior à minha, às 14h. 
Moscavide estaria, nesta altura, com *29 ºC*.
Note-se que esta nem sequer é a hora de serem atingidas as temperaturas máximas.
(Ignorar as outras localizações da Amadora e Vila Franca de Xira, pois são incorrectas. Corrigi essas localizações, colocando-as eu.)

Penso que não há muito mais a dizer...quando quiser, faça a experiência na hora de maior calor e pode sempre tirar algumas dúvidas, vindo mesmo cá à vila, nem que seja para tomar um café ! 

Abraços !


----------



## Rog (14 Ago 2007 às 23:14)

Boas, por aqui 19,4ºC; 76%H e 1021hpa
céu entre o pouco e muito nublado


----------



## mocha (14 Ago 2007 às 23:29)

boa noite pessoal, por aqui ceu com algumas nuvens, 20ºC
bom feriado a todos


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Ago 2007 às 01:01)

Olá a todos !
Neste momento com *19,2 ºC* e céu muito nublado.
O vento está fraco.


Abraços !


----------



## Brigantia (15 Ago 2007 às 01:11)

Boas, o céu já apresenta algumas nuvens e a temperatura situa-se nos 19,4ºC.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (15 Ago 2007 às 01:14)

VRSA

NESTE MOMENTO:

26.3cº

CEU LIMPO

VENTO FRACO DE S


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Ago 2007 às 03:09)

Boa noite a todos !
O cenário de céu nublado mantém-se, estando o céu parcialmente nublado.
Estão cerca de *21 ºC* em Lisboa e *18,2 ºC* em Moscavide, no meu posto de observação, a esta hora. 

Abraços !


----------



## HotSpot (15 Ago 2007 às 11:03)

Boas Daniel,

Realmente só ver para crer. Depois do que apresentaste não tenho duvidas que seja uma das zonas mais quentes em Lisboa mas todos os dias +3ºC 

Sabes o problema não é teres 20% ou 50% dos dias mais quentes o que se passa é que tens todos os dias (100%) mais essa temperatura.

Mas pronto fica combinado um café, e tenho que levar um carro com termometro.


----------



## Vince (15 Ago 2007 às 11:14)

Aqui está a choviscar. 
A avaliar pelas imagens de satélite, a frente que se aproxima parece estar a perder força.

http://wind.met.fu-berlin.de/cgi-bi...nt=12&intervall=30&refresh=10&playmode=Endlos


----------



## HotSpot (15 Ago 2007 às 11:19)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Repare-se nos contrastes que existem entre as localidades...
> Como é visível, até a zona da Moita (que até é quente) estava com uma temperatura inferior à minha, às 14h.
> Moscavide estaria, nesta altura, com *29 ºC*.
> Note-se que esta nem sequer é a hora de serem atingidas as temperaturas máximas.



Segundo esse mapa que como deves saber não é muito preciso a Moita às 14H devia estar com 28ºC e acontece que a minha máxima foi de 26,9ºC às 16:17 e às mesmas 14H tinha 25ºC


----------



## fsl (15 Ago 2007 às 11:31)

HotSpot disse:


> Segundo esse mapa que como deves saber não é muito preciso a Moita às 14H devia estar com 28ºC e acontece que a minha máxima foi de 26,9ºC às 16:17 e às mesmas 14H tinha 25ºC







Agora em Oeiras chove rate 3.0 mm/hr e TEMP 19.4º


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (15 Ago 2007 às 11:33)

fsl disse:


> Agora em Oeiras chove rate 3.0 mm/hr e TEMP 19.4º



Mais detalhes??


----------



## fsl (15 Ago 2007 às 11:38)

]ToRnAdO[;40395 disse:
			
		

> Mais detalhes??



Pressao 1017.1 HUM 93% rate chuva aumentou para 8.6 mm/hr


----------



## HotSpot (15 Ago 2007 às 11:41)

Tá a chover mais que se espera. Mais meia-hora e o meu "penico" também deve começar a facturar


----------



## fsl (15 Ago 2007 às 11:46)

fsl disse:


> Pressao 1017.1 HUM 93% rate chuva aumentou para 8.6 mm/hr



Chuva chegou a atingir 30.0mm/hr mas agora está a 10.4


----------



## Vince (15 Ago 2007 às 11:50)

Aqui está uma bela chuvada, a melhor desde há muitas semanas. E na zona Oeste parece que vai ser ainda mais.

10:30z






Mas instabilidade nem vê-la, as nuvens são demasiado baixas.

09:45z





10z


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Ago 2007 às 11:58)

Belo dia de Inverno! Acordei com a casa inundada!
Chuva moderada! Temperatura: 20.5ºC Humidade: 71% Pressão: 1017 Hpa!

Bom Feriado!


----------



## HotSpot (15 Ago 2007 às 12:02)

Também já chove aqui da miudinha...


----------



## Vince (15 Ago 2007 às 12:14)

Já acabou a chuva por aqui.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (15 Ago 2007 às 12:15)

V.R.S.A

Manha de Verao

Ceu limpo, 28Cº, e pressao abaixar!!

Vento a soprar fraco e a rodar para NW!!!


----------



## fsl (15 Ago 2007 às 12:20)

]ToRnAdO[;40403 disse:
			
		

> V.R.S.A
> 
> Manha de Verao
> 
> ...





Em Oeiras parou de chover. Cairam 4.8mm em 40 min.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Ago 2007 às 12:23)

Bom dia a todos !
Por cá já choveu bem...por momentos chuva torrencial !
Agora parou, talvez uns momentos até recomeçar... 
A temperatura chegou a descer até aos *20,2 ºC*, devido ao vento e chuva intensos, mas agora está em *21,5 ºC*.


----------



## HotSpot (15 Ago 2007 às 12:26)

Por cá chove bem, ja tenho 2 mm mas ainda não é torrencial.


----------



## HotSpot (15 Ago 2007 às 12:39)

Por aqui também já parou de chover.

Foram 4.0 mm (max 21mm/h às 12:24) A humidade chegou aos 96%


----------



## Minho (15 Ago 2007 às 13:46)

Aqui em Braga a frente está a revelar-se um flop! Muito pouco activa para não dizer sem actividade. O solo já está quase seco.

Neste momento registo 19,8ºC


----------



## Vince (15 Ago 2007 às 14:59)

Minho disse:


> Aqui em Braga a frente está a revelar-se um flop! Muito pouco activa para não dizer sem actividade. O solo já está quase seco.



Pois, e aqui já foi um restinho apenas. Pelo menos ainda choveu durante uns 15-30m.

Mas olha que a partir da meia noite houve ali uma actividade interessante no Oceano. 
A partir das primeiras horas da manhã é que começou a fazer puff...


----------



## HotSpot (15 Ago 2007 às 15:31)

Minimas Hoje (Lisboa):

Montijo 16,4
Moscavide 17,6
Queluz 18,2
Sintra/Granja 18,4
Amadora 18,7
LX-Geofisico 19,0
LX-Gago 19,2
Oeiras 19,2
Almada 19,5
Moita 19,6
Portela Sacavem 19,6
Alhos-Vedros 20,0

Fontes:
ogimet.com
wunderground.com
Daniel_Vilao


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Ago 2007 às 15:55)

HotSpot disse:


> Minimas Hoje (Lisboa):
> 
> Montijo 16,4
> Queluz 18,2
> ...



Moscavide teve uma mínima de *17,6 ºC*.

Deixo aqui os registos da madrugada: 


               Registos de Temperatura (Hora UTC)

               Estação Meteorológica de Moscavide


                               15 / 08 / 2007



Hora					             Temperatura


0:00					       	  ( 18 , 7 ºC)

0:30					       	  ( 18 , 8 ºC)

1:00					      	  ( 18 , 7 ºC)

1:30					      	  ( 18 , 5 ºC)

2:00					      	  ( 18 , 2 ºC)

2:30					      	  ( 18 , 0 ºC)

3:00					      	  ( 17 , 6 ºC)

3:30                                                                        ( 17 , 6 ºC)

4:00					              ( 17 , 9 ºC)

4:30					              ( 18 , 0 ºC)

5:00					              ( 18 , 1 ºC)

5:30					              ( 18 , 2 ºC)

6:00					              ( 18 , 2 ºC)

6:30					              ( 18 , 3 ºC)

7:00					              ( 18 , 7 ºC)

---


----------



## Rog (15 Ago 2007 às 15:58)

Boas, por aqui dia de sol, ceu limpo.
27,0ºC 56%H vento fraco 1020hpa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Ago 2007 às 16:17)

Panorama do céu às 15:40h:

































Contrastes muito grandes no céu... 

Fotografias tiradas com telemóvel !


----------



## HotSpot (15 Ago 2007 às 16:19)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Moscavide teve uma mínima de *17,6 ºC*.
> 
> Deixo aqui os registos da madrugada:
> 
> ...



Qual é a tua estação que te permite fazer esses registos de meia-hora?


----------



## HotSpot (15 Ago 2007 às 16:33)

Precipitação Hoje mm (Lisboa):

Oeiras 6,1
Sintra/Granja 4,0
Moita 4,0
Amadora 3,3
Queluz 3,0
LX-Geofisico 3,0
Almada 3,0
LX-Gago 1,0
Portela Sacavem 1,0
Montijo 0,2


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Ago 2007 às 17:11)

HotSpot disse:


> Qual é a tua estação que te permite fazer esses registos de meia-hora?



A minha estação não faz registos de meia em meia hora. 
Os registos são retirados à medida que o tempo passa, ou seja, de meia em meia hora vou consultando os valores da estação.
Ao mesmo tempo, a estação tem o histórico de máximas e mínimas, sendo que a partir daí vejo os extremos do dia.


----------



## HotSpot (15 Ago 2007 às 19:33)

Máximas Hoje (Lisboa):

Moscavide 29,4
Alhos-Vedros 28,1
Moita 27,1
Montijo 27,0
LX-Gago 26,5
Oeiras 26,4
Almada 26,4
Portela Sacavem 25,4
Amadora 25,3
LX-Geofisico 25,2
Queluz 24,1
Sintra/Granja 23,4

Fontes:
ogimet.com
wunderground.com


----------



## fsl (15 Ago 2007 às 19:39)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> A minha estação não faz registos de meia em meia hora.
> Os registos são retirados à medida que o tempo passa, ou seja, de meia em meia hora vou consultando os valores da estação.
> Ao mesmo tempo, a estação tem o histórico de máximas e mínimas, sendo que a partir daí vejo os extremos do dia.







TEST  de UPLOAD

http://allyoucanupload.webshots.com/b/2036951765822181984

As minhas desculpas pela inconveniencia

Sorry


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Ago 2007 às 19:44)

Boa tarde a todos !
Como mostrei em algumas fotos, a nebulosidade foi-se alterando muito ao longo da tarde, alternando entre o céu praticamente limpo (neste momento) e o céu muito nublado (durante o fim da manhã e o início da tarde).
A temperatura máxima atingida foi de *29,4 ºC*, pelas 15:30h (14:30h UTC).
Depois desta hora, a temperatura começou a descer gradualmente.

Neste momento, o vento está mais calmo. 
Às 19:30h, o termómetro marcava *20,5 ºC*.


_Registos desde as 15:30h até às 16:30h com intervalos de 30 minutos:_

14:30					              ( 29 , 4 ºC)

15:00					              ( 28 , 9 ºC)

15:30					              ( 28 , 1 ºC)


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (15 Ago 2007 às 21:12)

Olá a todos. Hoje aqui pela Lagoa, Ilha de São Miguel, dia de céu nublado com boas abertas.

Tmin - 18,2ºC Tmax - 25,9ºC


Actual - 22,4º e 60% de humidade


----------



## Gerofil (15 Ago 2007 às 21:20)

Alandroal (Alentejo Central): Hoje a temperatura variou entre os 18 ºC e os 29,5 ºC. Período de maior nebulosidade entre as 13h00 e às 14h00 (sem precipitação).


----------



## Rog (16 Ago 2007 às 00:08)

Boas,
Por aqui 19,2ºC; 85%H e 1022hpa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Ago 2007 às 00:24)

Boa noite a todos !
Devido à noite de céu pouco nublado, a mínima do dia foi batida, estabelecendo-se nos *17,1 ºC*.
Neste momento estão *17,2 ºC* e céu a tornar-se muito nublado.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Ago 2007 às 02:46)

Neste momento com* 15,0 ºC *e céu parcialmente nublado.
Continuação de uma boa noite !


----------



## mocha (16 Ago 2007 às 09:35)

bom dia a todos, por aqui ceu limpo, 21ºC


----------



## HotSpot (16 Ago 2007 às 10:48)

Minimas Hoje (Lisboa):

Moscavide 14,2
Sintra/Granja 15,4
LX-Gago 16,1
Portela Sacavem 16,2
Amadora 16,2
LX-Geofisico 16,6
Montijo 16,8
Oeiras 16,8
Almada 16,9
Moita 17,4

Alhos-Vedros N/D
Queluz N/D

Fontes:
ogimet.com
wunderground.com
Daniel_Vilao


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Ago 2007 às 11:27)

Bom dia a todos !
Por cá, a noite foi fresca, registando-se uma temperatura mínima de *14,2 ºC*.
Neste momento está céu limpo e vento moderado.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (16 Ago 2007 às 12:17)

Bom dia a todos, mais um belo dia por cá. Neste momento, céu algo nublado mas com boas abertas, algum vento a refrescar o ar. Mas um dia bom para se dar um mergulho no mar


----------



## Gerofil (16 Ago 2007 às 15:30)

Alandroal (Alentejo Central): Temperatura mínima de hoje - 14 ºC; Temperatura actual 30 ºC.

*O calor regressou novamente hoje*


----------



## Serrano (16 Ago 2007 às 16:29)

Nota-se algum vento na Covilhã, com céu limpo e 23.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade. Ontem, ainda choveu qualquer coisa, mas nada de especial.


----------



## Rog (16 Ago 2007 às 18:58)

boas, 
por aqui todo o dia choveu já com uma precipitação acumulada de *31,2mm* desde as 00h
agora aguaceiros e nevoeiro
a temperatura está nos 18,9% a humidade nos 95%
1020hpa


----------



## Rog (16 Ago 2007 às 23:02)

boas, por aqui mantêm-se a chuva que já decorre à sensivelmente 24 horas sem qqer interrupção... dia típico de Inverno. 
A precipitação acumulada ascende já a *54,2mm*
Na zona sul da ilha.. por exemplo no Funchal não ocorreu nenhuma precipitação, com céu pouco nublado. 
Dados actuais: 18ºC
Humidade 91%
1022hpa


----------



## Hawk (16 Ago 2007 às 23:21)

Rog disse:


> boas, por aqui mantêm-se a chuva que já decorre à sensivelmente 24 horas sem qqer interrupção... dia típico de Inverno.
> A precipitação acumulada ascende já a *54,2mm*
> Na zona sul da ilha.. por exemplo no Funchal não ocorreu nenhuma precipitação, com céu pouco nublado.
> Dados actuais: 18ºC
> ...



Desculpa Rog mas no Funchal choveu várias vezes durante o dia inclusivé uma boa chuvada este princípio de noite.


----------



## Rog (16 Ago 2007 às 23:40)

Hawk disse:


> Desculpa Rog mas no Funchal choveu várias vezes durante o dia inclusivé uma boa chuvada este princípio de noite.



Boas Hawk, obrigado pela info, dei essa nota sobre o Funchal baseada em comentários de amigos que estiveram no Funchal... o que realmente não pode caracterizar o dia todo.... fui mal informado, até pelo IM que não apresenta nenhuma precipitação nas últimas horas...




Shot at 2007-08-16


----------



## Rog (17 Ago 2007 às 00:21)

A precipitação acumulada total nas últimas 24 horas ficou nos *60,7mm*
(segundo a Organização Meteorologia Mundial, acima de 50mm em 24h, é considerada chuva forte.)
A temp. está nos 17,8ºC, continua a chuva
humidade nos 91%
1022hpa


----------



## Minho (17 Ago 2007 às 00:34)

Braga 

Registei a mínima mais baixa do mês com 13.7ºC

Máxima mais alta do que ontem com 24,6ºC

Céu pouco nublado ou limpo.


----------



## HotSpot (17 Ago 2007 às 07:54)

Máxima Ontem (Lisboa):

Moscavide 27,3
Montijo 26,2
Almada 26,0
Moita 25,5
Oeiras 24,8
LX-Gago 24,4
LX-Geofisico 24,3
Amadora 23,4
Portela Sacavem 23,1
Sintra/Granja 22,4
Queluz 22,0

Alhos-Vedros N/D

Fontes:
ogimet.com
wunderground.com
Daniel_Vilao


----------



## mocha (17 Ago 2007 às 09:42)

bom dia a todos, finalmente é fim da semana, por aqui ceu limpo 22ºC


----------



## HotSpot (17 Ago 2007 às 10:16)

Minimas Hoje (Lisboa):

Sintra/Granja 14,2
Moita 14,4
Moscavide 14,5
Queluz 15,8
Alhos-Vedros 16,5
Montijo 16,6
Oeiras 17,0
Portela Sacavem 17,0
LX-Gago 17,2
LX-Geofisico 17,3
Almada 18,0

Amadora N/D

Fontes:
ogimet.com
meteoclimatic.com
wunderground.com
Daniel_Vilao
Páginas Pessoais


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (17 Ago 2007 às 10:51)

Bom dia a todos, aqui pela Lagoa, mais um dia de céu com boas abertas e ligeiramente mais quente que nos ultimos dias.

Os valores de ontem foram os seguintes:
Tmin - 17,4º a mais baixa do mês de Agosto até agora
Tmax - 28,1º


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (17 Ago 2007 às 10:52)

V.R.S.A

Bem parece que o calor veio em força!!!

Temp_actual: 30.2Cº --a esta hora!!

Ve-se mesmo que esta a entrar o LEVANTE!! eheheh

Ondulaçao actual: 0,5m nos sets--Previsao 1m de SW rodando ao fim da tarde para 1,5m a 2m. 

Neste momento Vento fraco SE!! A nortada foi-se...pelo menos por agora!!

Ceu pouco nublado


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Ago 2007 às 11:26)

Olá a todos !
Peço desculpa pela minha ausência do fórum, mas ontem estive o dia todo fora, pelo que não deu para divulgar os dados.
A temperatura máxima de ontem foi de *27,3 ºC*. 
Esteve um dia bastante agradável... 

Quanto à mínima de hoje, foi de *14,5 ºC*. 
A temperatura tendeu a estar mais ou menos constante durante toda a noite, com valores que rondaram os *15 ºC*.


----------



## Gerofil (17 Ago 2007 às 15:28)

Alandroal (Alentejo Central): Hoje já estamos com 35 ºC (Mínima de 18,5 ºC). A máxima de ontem foi de 32 ºC.


----------



## Fil (17 Ago 2007 às 16:46)

Boas! Depois de uns dias fora, estou de volta. Por cá continua o tempo fresco, hoje com bastantes nuvens que ajudaram a segurar a temperatura. A máxima até ao momento é de 22,8ºC e a mínima foi a mais baixa do mês com 9,7ºC.

Neste momento tenho 22,6ºC, 25% hr e 1023 hPa com céu muito nublado.


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Ago 2007 às 20:07)

Em Agosto de 2007 (até dia 16) os valores médios da temperatura do ar variaram entre 17.7 °C em Penhas Douradas e 25.7 ° C na Amareleja e foram inferiores aos respectivos valores médios no sotavento algarvio (-0.7 °C em Faro e –0.4 °C em Vila Real Sto António) e em Castelo Branco (-0.2°C); Porto apresentou o maior desvio, 1.6 °.C

Os desvios da temperatura máxima variaram entre - 2.1 °C em Faro e 1.4 °C no Porto; os desvios da temperatura mínima variaram entre –0.3 °C (Alcácer do Sal e Castelo Branco) e 1.9 °C no Porto; os desvios são negativos no interior Norte e Centro e na região do Setúbal.

Com excepção do sotavento algarvio, onde os valores da temperatura máxima foram muito inferiores aos valores médios, no restante território os valores da temperatura máxima foram próximos ou superiores.

Os maiores valores da temperatura máxima (>40 °C) ocorreram nos dias 3 e 4 em alguns locais do Nordeste, na região Centro e no Alentejo; 42.0 °C, no dia 4, na Amareleja foi o maior valor observado da temperatura máxima registado em Agosto de 2007.

De 3 a 5, 9 e 10 de Agosto, nas regiões do interior, no Centro e no Sul observaram-se noites tropicais, isto é, valores da temperatura mínima >20 °C; o maior valor da temperatura mínima, 25.2 °C, observou-se em Alcoutim, no dia 10.

Proença-a-Nova é a estação que regista, até ao dia 16 de Julho, o maior número de noites tropicais (5); Zebreira e Portalegre registaram 4; no sotavento algarvio, em Castelo Branco, Lisboa, Elvas e Amareleja observaram-se 3 noites tropicais.

FONTE: IM


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Ago 2007 às 20:24)

Boas, depois de dois dias de ausência a andar pelo argarve e sul de espanha, o céu apresentou-se limpo e  registei as seguintes temperaturas:

Temperatura Máxima: 28,0ºC
Temperatura mínima: 20,1ºC
Temperatura actual: 26,1ºC


----------



## Brigantia (18 Ago 2007 às 01:59)

Boas meteoloucos...noite fresca em Bragança, neste momento vamos com 14,9ºC e vai continuar a descer...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Ago 2007 às 03:48)

Boa noite a todos !
Por cá, *15,3 ºC* e céu limpo.


----------



## Minho (18 Ago 2007 às 12:11)

A mínima em Melgaço de 12,1ºC não desceu muito devido a forte nortada.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (18 Ago 2007 às 15:21)

Boa tarde a todos. Aqui pela Lagoa, dia até ao momento de céu com boas abertas e temperatura a subir. No entanto as noites ja começam a ser mais frescas.

Valores de Ontem. 

Tmin - 19,4ºC Tmax - 30,6ºC

A minima de hoje foi de 17,5ºC e ás 13h locais estavam 27ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Ago 2007 às 20:31)

Bom início de noite a todos !
O dia foi razoavelmente quente, registando-se uma temperatura mínima de *14,7 ºC* e uma máxima de *28,9 ºC*.
Neste momento estão *19,5 ºC* e algum vento.

Abraços !


----------



## Rog (19 Ago 2007 às 01:13)

Boas, 
infelizmente o tempo não me tem permitido vir cá mais vezes do que as que pretendia espero que ja na semana que entra, possa dispensar mais algum tempo no forum..)
Dia fresco, com uma min. 15,7ºC e max de apenas 20,0ºC
actualmente: 16,7ºC; 88%H e 1021hPa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (19 Ago 2007 às 16:11)

Boa tarde a todos. Aqui pela Lagoa , na Ilha de São Miguel, hoje um dia igual aos anteriores com céu nublado com boas abertas e calor. Ás 14h locais estavam aqui 28ºC mas a maxima na lagoa poderá ver a ser superior. A minima hoje foi de 17,7ºC

Valores de ontem:
Tmin 17,5ºC Tmax 30,6ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Ago 2007 às 20:50)

Boas, por aqui um dia verdadeiramente quente, céu limpoe registei as seguintes temperaturas: 

Temperatura Máxima: 34,2ºC
Temperatura mínima: 19,4ºC
Temperatura actual: 30,1ºC


----------



## Gerofil (19 Ago 2007 às 21:13)

Alandroal (Alentejo Central): dia com céu limpo e temperatura a variar entre os 15 ºC e os 33 ºC.


----------



## Fil (20 Ago 2007 às 00:10)

Boas. Mais um dia fresco hoje, com mínima de 12,0ºC e máxima de 24,2ºC. Neste momento tenho 14,9ºC, 41% e 1023 hPa com vento fraco de NE e céu limpo.


----------



## Rog (20 Ago 2007 às 00:20)

Boas, por aqui 17,4ºC; 87% de humidade e 1020hpa


----------



## mocha (20 Ago 2007 às 09:40)

bom dia a todos, por aqui o tempo continua como nos ultimos dias, ceu limpo, com algum vento, sigo com 23ºC


----------



## HotSpot (20 Ago 2007 às 11:24)

Máximas Ontem (Lisboa):

Moscavide 27,0
Alhos-Vedros 26,3
Montijo 26,2
Moita 25,4
Almada 25,3
Oeiras 25,1
LX-Geofisico 24,9
LX-Gago 24,3
Portela Sacavem 22,9
Queluz 22,1
Sintra/Granja 21,8

Amadora N/D

Minimas Hoje (Lisboa):

Moscavide 14,2
Sintra/Granja 14,4
Queluz 15,3
Portela Sacavem 16,1
Oeiras 16,2
LX-Gago 17,0
Alhos-Vedros 17,3
LX-Geofisico 17,3
Montijo 17,4
Moita 17,5

Almada N/D
Amadora N/D

Fontes:
ogimet.com
meteoclimatic.com
wunderground.com
Daniel_Vilao
Páginas Pessoais


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Ago 2007 às 12:37)

Bom início de tarde a todos !
Ontem esteve uma tarde de algum vento, mas nao muito, sendo que só a partir das 20h se começou a tornar muito intenso.
Quanto à máxima de ontem foi de *27,0 ºC* (às 15:15h).
Esta noite foi muito ventosa e fresca, com céu limpo, tendo-se registado uma temperatura mínima de *14,2 ºC*.


_Mapa da temperatura mínima, hoje:_





Abraços !


----------



## Serrano (20 Ago 2007 às 14:23)

Céu limpo na Covilhã, com algum vento e 26.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## Gerofil (20 Ago 2007 às 15:21)

Alandroal (Alentejo Central): Temperatura mínima - 19 ºC; Temperatura actual - 34 ºC. Céu limpo. O aumento esperado da intensidade do vento para esta tarde já não vai deixar subir muito mais a temperatura do ar.


----------



## Kraliv (20 Ago 2007 às 15:25)

Boas,


Temperatura mínima aqui pela Ravessa de 18,8ºC.


Registo às 15.00h:

Temp. 31,7ºC
Humid. 27%
Pressão 1014hPa
Vento Raj.máx. 29,1km/h N


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Ago 2007 às 17:24)

Olá a todos !
Por cá, o dia foi quente, tendo sido uma tarde de pouco vento.
No entanto, tende a intensificar-se a partir deste momento.
A temperatura máxima, apesar de não ser tórrida, já deu para ter calor quando estava na varanda: *30,1 ºC*. 
Com o vento a intensificar-se, a temperatura terá uma evolução relativamente previsível até ao início da noite.

Abraços !


----------



## Brigantia (20 Ago 2007 às 18:32)

Boas, hoje de salientar uma mínima baixa...9,9ºC.
Neste momento 21,4ºC e vento moderado.


----------



## squidward (20 Ago 2007 às 18:33)

Céu limpo e temp. de 28ºC


----------



## Fil (20 Ago 2007 às 19:18)

Eu estou espantado com o vento que se tem feito sentir hoje, intensificou-se por volta das 14:30 e registei até agora uma rajada máxima de 43.5 km/h. A manhã foi fresca, mínima de 9,6ºC em minha casa, 7,9ºC na estação e por volta das 5:50 passei com o carro numa zona onde estavam 6,5ºC. A máxima foi de 23,6ºC. 

Neste momento tenho 18,7ºC a descer rapidamente, 49% e 1019 hPa com vento moderado de NW e rajadas que chegam aos 40 km/h e céu com bastantes nuvens.


----------



## HotSpot (20 Ago 2007 às 19:53)

Máximas Hoje (Lisboa):

Moscavide 30,1
Alhos-Vedros 28,6 
Montijo 28,4
Moita 27,9
LX-Gago 27,5
LX-Geofisico 27,5
Oeiras 27,5
Portela Sacavem 26,4
Queluz 25,0
Sintra/Granja 24,4

Almada N/D 
Amadora N/D

Fontes:
ogimet.com
meteoclimatic.com
wunderground.com
Daniel_Vilao
Páginas Pessoais


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Ago 2007 às 20:07)

Olá a todos !
Por cá já houve estragos...estava na varanda, quando uma rajada de vento levantou uns vidros da clarabóia do meu prédio e eles passaram mesmo à minha frente, partindo um vaso na minha varanda.
Com a queda dos vidros, que bateram na estação, ela acabou por cair ao chão. 
Quando estiver menos vento, voltarei a montá-la.
Como moro no último andar, estou mais sujeito a este tipo de situações.

Quando puder, colocarei aqui os links dos vídeos que fiz.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Ago 2007 às 20:15)

Boas, por aqui, céu limpo e registei as seguintes temperatura:

Temperatura Máxima: 27.6ºC
Temperatura mínima: 19.6ºC
Temperatura actual: 26.8ºC


----------



## Minho (20 Ago 2007 às 22:11)

O vento deverá continuar amanhã. As Isobaras continuam bastante juntas...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Ago 2007 às 22:21)

Segundo meteocat: Neve nos Pirineus por cima dos 2000/2200m esta noite e amanha!

http://www.tv3.cat/3alacarta/video.htm?ID=241071105&CAT_ID=tvcat


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Ago 2007 às 22:36)

Aqui estão os vídeos em que filmei toda esta ventania, durante o fim da tarde.
A rajada máxima foi de *89 km/h*, na estação de Gago Coutinho.
Foi o melhor que consegui fazer.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (20 Ago 2007 às 23:40)

Boa noite a todos. Por cá um dia de céu geralmente muito nublado mas sem chuva ao longo de todo o dia. Aqui na Lagoa e em Ponta Delgada o Sol também fez o ar da sua graça.

Valores de Hoje por cá na minha estação:
Tmin - 20,5ºC  Tmax - 26,1ºC

Os dias ainda andam quentes por cá, optimo para se dar uns mergulhos


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Ago 2007 às 03:15)

Olá e boa noite a todos !
Por cá, estão *16,0 ºC* e o vento está a intensificar-se novamente.
Espero não ter de encaixar novamente a estação. 

Abraços !


----------



## HotSpot (21 Ago 2007 às 10:25)

Minimas Hoje (Lisboa):

Moscavide 14,3
Sintra/Granja 15,0
Queluz 15,3
Portela Sacavem 15,6
LX-Gago 15,7
LX-Geofisico 15,9 
Oeiras 16,1
Montijo 17,2
Alhos-Vedros 17,3
Moita 17,4

Almada N/D
Amadora N/D

Fontes:
ogimet.com
meteoclimatic.com
wunderground.com
Daniel_Vilao
Páginas Pessoais


----------



## Kraliv (21 Ago 2007 às 10:29)

Boas,


Temperatura mínima aqui pelo Alentejo Central 15,2ºC.


Dados das 9.00h:

Céu limpo

Temp. 21,1ºC
Humid. 51%
Pressão 1013hPa
Vento raj.máx. 27km/h N


----------



## mocha (21 Ago 2007 às 11:09)

é Kraliv isso é k é frescura pela manhã 
aqui á mesma hora 18ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Ago 2007 às 12:28)

Bom dia a todos !
Esta foi uma noite fresca e ventosa.
A temperatura mínima registada foi de *14,3 ºC*.
Neste momento, o céu está limpo e o vento fraco.

Abraços !


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Ago 2007 às 19:10)

Boa tarde a todos !
Por cá, a tarde foi relativamente quente e com vento fraco, por vezes até inexistente.
Neste momento, o vento está a intensificar-se e a temperatura está nos *20,6 ºC*.
A temperatura máxima atingida neste dia foi de *28,9 ºC*, mas bastante efémera, apenas durante o curto momento em que não havia vento.


----------



## HotSpot (21 Ago 2007 às 20:29)

Máximas Hoje (Lisboa):

Moscavide 28,9
Montijo 27,0
Alhos-Vedros 26,5 
Moita 25,8
Oeiras 25,2
LX-Geofisico 24,9
LX-Gago 24,6
Portela Sacavem 22,9
Sintra/Granja 22,2
Queluz 21,6

Almada N/D 
Amadora N/D

Fontes:
ogimet.com
meteoclimatic.com
wunderground.com
Daniel_Vilao
Páginas Pessoais


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Ago 2007 às 20:34)

Boas, por aqui céu limpo e vento moderado de norte registei as seguintes temperaturas:

Temperatura Máxima: 32.8ºC
Temperatura mínima: 20.5ºc
Temperatura actual: 29.8ºC


----------



## Gerofil (21 Ago 2007 às 21:00)

Estremoz (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 14,8 ºC (07h29); Temperatura máxima - 28,8 ºC (17h16); Temperatura actual - 22,9 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1006 hPa.

Hoje o calor foi para o ALGARVE ...

================================================== =========================

A minha estação (ESTREMOZ) apresenta os seguintes dados, referentes ao mês de Agosto (até hoje): Temperatura mínima - 12,9 ºC (dia 16, às 07h08); Temperatura máxima - 37,7 ºC (dia 4, 16h05).


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Ago 2007 às 03:26)

Boa noite a todos !
Por cá, estão *15,1 ºC *e algum vento, apesar de já ter estado mais forte.
Deixo aqui a previsão da temperaturas mínima e máxima para hoje, situando no mapa a minha localização.
Reparem na subida de temperatura já para hoje.
No entanto, reparem na amplitude térmica para a minha vila. 
Como sempre, com mínimas mais baixas que Lisboa e máximas mais altas que Lisboa.









Abraços !


----------



## mocha (22 Ago 2007 às 09:32)

bom dia a todos, por aqui (tirando o vento) mantem se o cenario dos dias anterior de ceu limpo, neste momento sigo com 21ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (22 Ago 2007 às 10:28)

Bom dia a todos! Aqui na Lagoa o dia acordou com céu muito nublado tal como ontem. Á noite a brisa de agosto já refresca, no entanto os dias ainda sao quentes. Ontem registei os seguintes valores de temperatura na minha estação:

Tmin - 19,4ºC Tmax - 26,2ºC


----------



## HotSpot (22 Ago 2007 às 10:29)

Minimas Hoje (Lisboa):

Moscavide 12,5
Sintra/Granja 12,8
Queluz 13,5
Moita 14,4
Alhos-Vedros 15,6
Portela Sacavem 15,8
LX-Gago 15,9
Oeiras 16,0
Montijo 16,0
LX-Geofisico 16,3 

Almada N/D
Amadora N/D

Fontes:
ogimet.com
meteoclimatic.com
wunderground.com
Daniel_Vilao
Páginas Pessoais


----------



## Kraliv (22 Ago 2007 às 11:46)

Bom dia,



Mínima de 17,8ºC, sendo ligeiramene mais alta do que ontem .


Registo às 9.00h:


Céu limpo aqui pela _Ravessa_ com 21,6ºC, 40%, 1013hPa e vento 14,0km/h NNE.


----------



## Gerofil (22 Ago 2007 às 11:48)

Estremoz (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 15,3 ºC; Temperatura actual - 23,2 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1010 hPa.
Vento moderado de leste.


----------



## Serrano (22 Ago 2007 às 14:05)

Na Covilhã, o céu apresenta-se limpo, com 22 graus na zona baixa da cidade. A mínima desta noite ficou-se pelos 10 graus.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Ago 2007 às 14:47)

Boa tarde a todos !
A temperatura mínima de hoje foi excepcional: *12,5 ºC*.
Curiosamente, o Meteoblue já previa esta temperatura (no mapa que publiquei no fórum a noite passada).
No entanto, durante esta tarde ainda deve fazer algum calor, com temperaturas a passar dos *30 ºC*.

Abraços !


----------



## Dan (22 Ago 2007 às 15:20)

Por aqui também se registou, para o mês de Agosto, um dos valores mais baixos dos últimos anos.

Mínima de 6,5ºC aqui em casa e 5,9ºC na estação meteorológica.

Céu nublado e 23,1ºC neste momento.


----------



## Gerofil (22 Ago 2007 às 16:31)

Imagem de satélite às 14h21:

Link


----------



## Fil (22 Ago 2007 às 18:04)

Dan disse:


> Por aqui também se registou, para o mês de Agosto, um dos valores mais baixos dos últimos anos.
> 
> Mínima de 6,5ºC aqui em casa e 5,9ºC na estação meteorológica.
> 
> Céu nublado e 23,1ºC neste momento.



Grande diferença para minha casa, aqui só desceu até 8,2ºC 

Estive a ver no weatheronline.co.uk e é o valor mais baixo desde 1985!

Neste momento o céu está muito nublado e a temperatura é de 21,1ºC. A máxima até ao momento foi de 21,8ºC em minha casa.


----------



## Dan (22 Ago 2007 às 18:40)

Fil disse:


> Grande diferença para minha casa, aqui só desceu até 8,2ºC
> 
> Estive a ver no weatheronline.co.uk e é o valor mais baixo desde 1985!
> 
> Neste momento o céu está muito nublado e a temperatura é de 21,1ºC. A máxima até ao momento foi de 21,8ºC em minha casa.



O vento certamente acabou por amainar e deve ter ocorrido inversão térmica, mas de qualquer maneira os valores foram bem baixos para uma manhã de Agosto.

Pelo que vi no meteored, a madrugada foi fresca em todo o Norte da península, parece que até a nevou nos Pirinéus e Picos da Europa.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Ago 2007 às 19:01)

Dan disse:


> O vento certamente acabou por amainar e deve ter ocorrido inversão térmica, mas de qualquer maneira os valores foram bem baixos para uma manhã de Agosto.
> 
> Pelo que vi no meteored, a madrugada foi fresca em todo o Norte da península, parece que até a nevou nos Pirinéus e Picos da Europa.




Eu já havia alertado que tinham previsto neve para os Pirineus! É a confirmação!

Penso que vamos ter um Setembro abrasador! Custa me acreditar num Verão tão fresco...


----------



## Fil (22 Ago 2007 às 19:02)

Dan disse:


> O vento certamente acabou por amainar e deve ter ocorrido inversão térmica, mas de qualquer maneira os valores foram bem baixos para uma manhã de Agosto.
> 
> Pelo que vi no meteored, a madrugada foi fresca em todo o Norte da península, parece que até a nevou nos Pirinéus e Picos da Europa.



Sim, olha o gráfico do vento em minha casa:






Parou mesmo depois das 00h.

Salamanca teve 4,8ºC e Xinzo de Limia teve 3,9ºC.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Ago 2007 às 19:05)

Fil disse:


> Sim, olha o gráfico do vento em minha casa:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow... 3.9ºC em Xinzo? Bolas! E fica no vale do Lima, entao em Sanabria... Inversão termica nesta altura??? Será? Hummm!!! Referir que fica no sul da Provincia de Ourense, uma das provincias mais quentes de Espanha! Ourense não fica mtas vezes atras de valores de regioes do sul de Espanha! Espantoso!


----------



## Fil (22 Ago 2007 às 19:09)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Wow... 3.9ºC em Xinzo? Bolas! Referir que fica no sul da Provincia de Ourense, uma das provincias mais quentes de Espanha! Ourense não fica mtas vezes atras de valores de regioes do sul de Espanha! Espantoso!



Mas isso é Ourense, cidade que fica num buraco tipo Mirandela. A provincia é bastante montanhosa e até tem os dois picos mais altos da Galiza, Cabeça de Manzaneda e Penha Trevinca, ambos superiores a 2000m de altitude. Xinzo tem um relevo favorável a inversões térmicas, a autovia das rias baixas passa lá perto e dá para ver isso.


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Ago 2007 às 20:42)

Boas, por céu limpo e registei as seguintes temperaturas:

Temperatura Máxima: 28.6ºC
Temperatura mínima: 20.9ºC
Temperatura actual: 25.6ºC


----------



## CMPunk (22 Ago 2007 às 20:42)

Boas!!

Em *Faro* está um tempo muito agradável com 23.9º, o vento sopra a de Oeste a 9 km/h.
O céu encontra-se totalmente limpo.


----------



## mocha (22 Ago 2007 às 20:47)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Eu já havia alertado que tinham previsto neve para os Pirineus! É a confirmação!
> 
> Penso que vamos ter um Setembro abrasador! Custa me acreditar num Verão tão fresco...



Deus te oiça k eu vou de ferias, se entretanto o inverno nao tiver chegado sem nos avisar


----------



## Minho (22 Ago 2007 às 22:38)

Braga

Registei a segunda mínima mais baixa deste mês com 14,0ºC

Céu limpo e menos vento.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Ago 2007 às 00:01)

Boa noite a todos !
Neste momento com *18,5 ºC*. O vento está fraco. Sem dúvida, uma noite agradável.
A temperatura máxima registada foi de *31,8 ºC*.

Abraços !


----------



## Rog (23 Ago 2007 às 00:05)

Boas, por aqui 17,4ºC
83%H
1017hpa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Ago 2007 às 01:39)

Boa noite a todos !
Neste momento, a temperatura está nos *17,9 ºC*. Finalmente uma noite mais agradável. 
Espero que a temperatura máxima também seja bem elevada.

Abraços !


----------



## Fil (23 Ago 2007 às 03:29)

Aqui 12,3ºC a descer muito lentamente, com céu pouco nublado e vento muito fraco ou inexistente. Amanhã vai estar um pouco mais quente, mas ainda nada de especial.


----------



## CMPunk (23 Ago 2007 às 03:43)

Neste Momento em *Faro* registo 21.1º. Uma noite agradável com o Céu Limpo. O Vento sopra de Este a 17 km/h.

*Aqui deixo o Registo Geral de dia 22 de Agosto.*

Temperatura Máxima: 30º
Temperatura Mínima: 19º


----------



## CMPunk (23 Ago 2007 às 08:07)

Bom dia!! 

Bem está uma manha bem agradável aqui em *Faro*.
Neste momento estão 21.1º e o vento sopra de Nordeste a 7km/h.
O Céu está completamente Limpo.


----------



## mocha (23 Ago 2007 às 09:23)

bom dia pessoal, por aqui o sol brilha neste momento sigo com 22ºC, vento fraco, aqui fica a noticia da meteo da edição de hoje do Correio Manhã:

*Meteorologia: Trovoadas e frio no fim-de-semana
Chuva intensa no Algarve*

O tempo vai continuar instável até ao final do mês de Agosto, apesar da ligeira melhoria das temperaturas registada esta semana. A partir de amanhã e durante o fim-de-semana a chuva vai regressar, sobretudo ao Algarve. Segundo o Instituto de Meteorologia, as previsões apontam para a ocorrência de precipitação intensa e trovoadas na região Sul já amanhã, situação que se estenderá, sábado, ao resto do País. O mau tempo é acompanhado com uma pequena descida de temperatura no Sul. No domingo, as regiões mais afectadas serão as do Norte. Nova melhoria poderá começar a sentir-se segunda-feira.





Segundo o meteorologista José Duarte, a instabilidade que se faz sentir este Verão deve-se à posição do anticiclone dos Açores – que está mais a Norte do que é habitual em anos anteriores – e a uma depressão que está a afectar a Europa, trazendo ar relativamente frio do Norte para o continente.

Essa conjugação leva José Duarte a antever que o “final de Agosto não terá temperaturas elevadas”.

A alteração do vento tem também influência na temperatura da água, que este ano tem estado dois a três graus abaixo do normal.

De acordo com José Duarte, a massa de ar frio que vem do Norte é também a grande responsável pelo mau tempo que está a afectar a Europa, sobretudo o Reino Unido. Nas últimas semanas, milhares de pessoas ficaram sem água potável e electricidade devido a chuvas torrenciais e cheias, consideradas já as piores registadas durante os últimos 60 anos.

Habitualmente, as temperaturas registadas na Península Ibérica nos meses de Verão dependem de uma depressão, situada a sul de Portugal Continental, de origem térmica, que vem de Leste. Este ano, não só a tal depressão não existe, como se deslocou do Norte uma massa de ar mais fria, o que está a fazer descer a temperatura.

Antes das chuvadas, previstas para o final do dia de amanhã e fim-de-semana, o tempo vai continuar a sorrir. Para hoje, prevê-se mesmo uma pequena subida de temperatura. 

NEGÓCIO FRACO NA CAPARICA

As temperaturas abaixo do normal para esta altura do ano têm tido também reflexos ao nível do comércio. Que o digam os comerciantes da Costa de Caparica que se queixam de quebras na actividade, nalguns casos na ordem dos 60 por cento. António Ramos, dono do restaurante O Barbas e de outros três estabelecimentos na Caparica, assume-se como um dos mais afectados pelas partidas do tempo, referindo prejuízos entre 60 a 70 por cento em relação ao que é habitual no Verão. António Filipe, do Carolina do Aires, restaurante aberto há mais de 50 anos, diz que o mau tempo “tem afastado as pessoas das praias e das esplanadas”, situação que garante piorar à medida que o dia avança. O frio que se faz sentir à noite, diz António Filipe, afasta a clientela dos passeios nocturnos. Também no quiosque de gelados, situado junto ao paredão das praias, o decréscimo das vendas ronda os 50 por cento em relação ao ano passado. Fátima Rebelo, que ali trabalha há mais de meio século, garante que nunca viu a Costa de Caparica tão vazia. Ainda assim, frisam os comerciantes, Agosto parece melhor do que Julho. Esse sim, foi “muito mau, como já não se via há anos”, remata Fátima Rebelo. 

HÁ MENOS TURISTAS NA FIGUEIRA

O vento forte e o tempo instável são igualmente apontados como responsáveis pelos prejuízos nos toldos de aluguer e pela redução de turistas na praia da Figueira da Foz. Os concessionários mais antigos, com cerca de 40 anos de negócio de aluguer de apoios de praia, afirmam mesmo nunca ter presenciado um Verão tão fraco para o negócio. Além da quebra em termos de comércio, registam ainda dezenas de chapéus partidos e toldos rasgados pelo vento dos últimos dias. “Quando pára a chuva vem o vento. Estou aqui há 40 anos e nunca vi um Verão assim. É um ano atípico” disse à Lusa Manuel Rocha. Quanto ao negócio, estima uma quebra de 50 a 60 por cento nas três primeiras semanas de Agosto. “Há quem reserve 15 dias e depois não apareça”, lamenta. 

SAIBA MAIS

42ºC 

Foi a temperatura máxima registada este mês, na Amareleja. O valor médio dos termómetros no País variou entre 17,7 e 25,5º centígrados.

5

Noites com temperaturas mínimas superiores a 20ºC, foi o máximo atingido de noites tropicais em Proença-a-Nova. Zebreira e Portalegre registaram quatro e Castelo Branco, Lisboa e Elvas três. 

HOJE

Apesar do cenário para o fim--de-semana não ser o melhor, as previsões indicam uma subida de temperatura para esta quinta-feira.

CLIMA

Situações extremas de frio e de calor são consequência das alterações climáticas, provocadas pela emissão dos gases com efeito de estufa para a atmosfera.

ANTICICLONE

O anticiclone dos Açores é o sistema meteorológico com maior influência no estado do tempo em quase toda a Europa. Deveria estar posicionado sobre a zona Oeste da Europa, mas encontra-se ao largo, no Atlântico. 

_Manuela Guerreiro / Lusa _


----------



## CMPunk (23 Ago 2007 às 09:44)

Neste momento em *Faro* regista-se 25º. O Céu está completamente limpo, já se sente o Calor na Rua. O vento sopra de Este a 18km/h.

Já se percebe que a temperatura irá aumentar pois ainda a manha começou e já regista 25º em Faro.

Agora a partir de amanha já temos de preparar para a Chuva e Trovoada que vem a caminho.


----------



## HotSpot (23 Ago 2007 às 09:56)

Máximas Ontem (Lisboa):

Moscavide 31,8
Moita 29,9
Montijo 29,6
Alhos-Vedros 29,4
LX-Gago 28,8
Oeiras 28,8
LX-Geofisico 27,8
Portela Sacavem 27,4
Queluz 25,8
Sintra/Granja 25,2

Almada N/D
Amadora N/D

Fontes:
ogimet.com
meteoclimatic.com
wunderground.com
Daniel_Vilao
Páginas Pessoais


----------



## HotSpot (23 Ago 2007 às 10:03)

Mínimas Hoje (Lisboa):

Sintra/Granja 13,2
Moita 15,2
Moscavide 16,0
Alhos-Vedros 17,4
Montijo 17,8
LX-Gago 18,3
Portela Sacavem 18,9
Oeiras 19,3
Queluz 20,2
LX-Geofisico 20,7

Almada N/D
Amadora N/D

Fontes:
ogimet.com
meteoclimatic.com
wunderground.com
Daniel_Vilao
Páginas Pessoais


----------



## Kraliv (23 Ago 2007 às 10:15)

Bom dia,



Temperatura mínima agradável esta madrugada, 18,9ºC..


Dados das 9.30h:

Céu limpo aqui pela _Ravessa_ com 23,9ºC, 40%, 1017hPa e vento 13,6km/h E


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Ago 2007 às 12:41)

Bom início de tarde a todos !
Por cá, a noite foi muito agradável, com pouco vento e uma temperatura óptima.
A temperatura mínima registada foi de *16,0 ºC*, sendo que foi bastante efémera, tendo subido logo para valores próximos dos *17 ºC*.

Abraços !


----------



## Kraliv (23 Ago 2007 às 16:10)

Boa tarde,



Temperatura amena de 29,4ºC, 30%, 1015hPa e vento de NE com rajada máxima de 24,1km/h***






*** Registos das 15.00h


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Ago 2007 às 17:59)

Boa tarde a todos !
Neste momento, está céu limpo com vento fraco e algum calor.
A temperatura actual é de *28,0 ºC*.
A temperatura máxima atingida durante o dia de hoje foi de *33,0 ºC*.

Abraços !


----------



## Gerofil (23 Ago 2007 às 18:00)

Alandroal: Temperatura mínima - 19,5 ºC; Temperatura máxima - 32 ºC.

Alguns dados registados nas estações do Instituto de Meteorologia:

*Quinta-feira, 23 de Agosto (16h00)*

Almada (P. Rainha) – 33,3 ºC
Setúbal – 33,1 ºC
Mértola (Vale Formoso) – 32,8 ºC
Alcácer do sal (Barrosinha) – 32,8 ºC
Castro Verde (N. Corvo) – 32,6 ºC
Coruche – 32,5 ºC
Amareleja – 32,5 ºC

*Quarta-feira, 22 de Agosto (07h00) *

Bragança – 6,2 ºC
Montalegre – 6,2 ºC
Miranda do Douro – 5,9 ºC
Arouca – 5,.9 ºC
Penhas Douradas – 5,5 ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães – 4,5 ºC


----------



## CMPunk (23 Ago 2007 às 18:54)

Aqui por *Faro* o Céu está Limpo, Estão 26.1º, o vento sopra de Oeste a 24km/h.
Está um tempo agradável.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Ago 2007 às 18:58)

Bem, parece que o dia na Baixa foi abrasador. 
É certo que muitos locais de Lisboa tiveram temperaturas superiores a *34 ºC*, mas segundo este gráfico, a Baixa chegou aos *37 ºC* !


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Ago 2007 às 21:07)

Boas, por aqui, céu limpo com algumas nuvens de tarde e registei as seguintes temperaturas:

Temperatura Máxima: 27.9ºC
Temperatura mínima: 19.3ºC
Temperatura actual: 24.1ºC


----------



## João Soares (23 Ago 2007 às 22:16)

ola! Bem aki em gaia estao neste momento 18,9ºC e ceu limpo.....


----------



## Minho (23 Ago 2007 às 22:22)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, céu limpo com algumas nuvens de tarde e registei as seguintes temperaturas:
> 
> Temperatura Máxima: 27.9ºC
> Temperatura mínima: 19.3ºC
> Temperatura actual: 24.1ºC



Em Braga
Max/Mín 27,8/19,3

Quem diria Braga e Olhão com temperaturas tão parecidas para não dizer iguais


----------



## Minho (23 Ago 2007 às 22:24)

JPS Gaia disse:


> ola! Bem aki em gaia estao neste momento 18,9ºC e ceu limpo.....



Bem-vindo JPS Gaia! 

Se quiseres apresentar-te e falar um pouco do teu gosto pela Meteorologia passa por este tópico: http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?t=121


----------



## Brigantia (23 Ago 2007 às 22:24)

JPS Gaia disse:


> ola! Bem aki em gaia estao neste momento 18,9ºC e ceu limpo.....



Bem vindo JPS Gaia.
Os meteoloucos lá vão aparecendo...!!!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Ago 2007 às 23:58)

JPS Gaia disse:


> ola! Bem aki em gaia estao neste momento 18,9ºC e ceu limpo.....



Quem diria? Este membro também é da minha geração ! 
Tem uma idade muito parecida com a minha: 17 anos.
É bom saber que cada vez mais os jovens como nós se interessam por estes assuntos !


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Ago 2007 às 00:13)

Continuação de boa noite a todos os membros !
Neste momento, continua a noite tropical por aqui, com precisamente* 21,0 ºC*.
O vento está calmo e o céu está limpo.
A tarde de hoje deverá ser bastante quente !

Abraços !


----------



## João Soares (24 Ago 2007 às 00:43)

boa noite a todos!
Bem acabo com 17,8ºC e céu limpo e o vento a soprar fraco 3Km/H


----------



## CMPunk (24 Ago 2007 às 04:47)

Boas!! 

Em *Faro* o Céu está Limpo com uma temperatura de 20º. O vento Sopra de Nordeste a 11km/h.
Está uma noite agradável como é habito aqui no Algarve.

*Registo Geral do dia 22 de Agosto:*

Temperatura Máxima: 29º
Temperatura Mínima: 19º


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Ago 2007 às 08:12)

Bom dia a todos !
Daqui a pouco vou à praia ! Estão previstos *33 ºC* para Lisboa, o que significa que aqui poderá chegar-se aos *36 ºC*.
Quando chegar, irei ver a máxima registada.

Abraços !


----------



## CMPunk (24 Ago 2007 às 08:18)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Bom dia a todos !
> Daqui a pouco vou à praia ! Estão previstos *33 ºC* para Lisboa, o que significa que aqui poderá chegar-se aos *36 ºC*.
> Quando chegar, irei ver a máxima registada.
> 
> Abraços !



Bom dia!
Boa praia 
Temos de aproveitar porque o tempo vai mudar esta tarde.


----------



## mocha (24 Ago 2007 às 09:36)

bom dia a todos, la se vai a praia este fim de semana, hoje o panorama parece identico aos dias anteriores, ceu limpo 23ºC


----------



## HotSpot (24 Ago 2007 às 09:40)

Máximas Ontem (Lisboa):

Oeiras 33,3
Moscavide 33,0
Moita 32,1
Montijo 31,8
LX-Gago 31,6
Alhos-Vedros 31,5
LX-Geofisico 30,7
Sintra/Granja 30,2
Portela Sacavem 29,9
Queluz 29,9


Almada N/D
Amadora N/D

Fontes:
ogimet.com
meteoclimatic.com
wunderground.com
Daniel_Vilao
Páginas Pessoais


----------



## HotSpot (24 Ago 2007 às 09:51)

Mínimas Hoje (Lisboa):

Sintra/Granja 14,8
Moita 17,1
Montijo 18,8
Moscavide 18,9
Alhos-Vedros 19,1
Oeiras 19,4
Almada 19,9
Queluz 20,5
Portela Sacavem 21,1
LX-Gago 22,2
LX-Geofisico 23,2

Amadora N/D

Fontes:
ogimet.com
meteoclimatic.com
wunderground.com
Daniel_Vilao
Páginas Pessoais


----------



## CMPunk (24 Ago 2007 às 09:53)

Boas!! 

Neste momento na cidade de *Faro* está o céu limpo.
Regista-se 26.1º, o vento sopra de Este a 15km/h.
Está um tempo agradável, era bom que hoje fizesse mais calor em Faro, a temperatura já está alta para esta hora do dia.
Já ontem tava mas chegou apenas aos 29º.
Vamos ver como se comporta hoje o calor.


----------



## Kraliv (24 Ago 2007 às 10:08)

Bom dia,


Céu limpo aqui pelo Alentejo Central.

Temperatura mínima de 21,6ºC.


Registo às 9.30h:

Temp. 26.0ºC
Humid. 40%
Pressão 1016hPa
Vento 15,1km/h NE


----------



## João Soares (24 Ago 2007 às 10:47)

bom dia , malta!
Por aqui estao 24,9ºC e deve chegar hoje (finalmente) aos 30ºC


----------



## Dan (24 Ago 2007 às 12:49)

Muitas nuvens, vento de leste e 21,7ºC.

Mínima de 12,2ºC.


----------



## Rog (24 Ago 2007 às 12:50)

Boas, por aqui ceu nublado com abertas, 
22ºC; 70% de H e 1016hpa


----------



## Serrano (24 Ago 2007 às 14:04)

Vão surgindo algumas nuvens pela Covilhã, com 26.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## redragon (24 Ago 2007 às 14:15)

Também aqui por Elvas começam a surgir algumas nuvens. Parece que lá para o final do dia poderemos ter alguma acção...


----------



## João Soares (24 Ago 2007 às 14:38)

Em Gaia o céu aparece com algumas nuvens e neste momento estão 28,9ºC


----------



## mocha (24 Ago 2007 às 14:47)

aqui na stª terrinha sigo com 32ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Ago 2007 às 14:55)

Aqui o céu começa a aparecer as primeiras nuvens, mas nada de especial  e sigo com 27.0ºc


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (24 Ago 2007 às 15:11)

VRSA

Estou com ceu muito nublado e 33Cº

As nuvens estao parece que paradas!! começou a instabilidade oficialmente!!

Venham elas!!


----------



## João Soares (24 Ago 2007 às 15:29)

Em Gaia o céu esta pouco nublado, mas mesmo assim as temperaturas estao nos 30ºC e algum vento....


----------



## Gerofil (24 Ago 2007 às 15:30)

Alandroal (Alentejo Central): Temperatura mínima de hoje - 21,5 ºC; Temperatura actual - 35 ºC. Céu parcialmente nublado (1/8). Algum vento de Nordeste.

Algumas fotos às 15h00:

*Noroeste* (Serra d`Ossa ao fundo)






*Leste*





*Sueste* (Território espanhol ao fundo)


----------



## Kraliv (24 Ago 2007 às 15:44)

Boa tardinha,



Céu com algumas nuvens  (exactamente como o Gerofil nos mostra ) 


Temp. 31,3ºC
Humid. 29%
Pressão 1014hPa
Vento 15,4km/h NE


----------



## Gerofil (24 Ago 2007 às 16:20)

Tarde de Sol e muito calor em quase todo o território de Portugal Continental:

Imagem de satélite às 13h59


----------



## Rog (24 Ago 2007 às 16:25)

Boas, por aqui 22,1ºC
73% de Hum. 1016hpa


----------



## João Soares (24 Ago 2007 às 16:47)

Neste momento, estão uns bons 31,1ºC superior a tempetura prevista 
o céu continua com algumas nuvens e a hm:24%


----------



## HotSpot (24 Ago 2007 às 17:19)

Só deixar a nota que desde que amanheceu a pressão aqui desceu dos 1014 para os 1010 hPa.

4 Hpa em 6 horas aprox


----------



## Fil (24 Ago 2007 às 17:27)

Cá para o interior está mais fresco do que esperava, 22,7ºC é a minha temperatura actual com vento fraco a moderado de NE. O céu apresenta agora algumas nuvens, bem menos que há 2h atrás.

A máxima momentânea é de 23,0ºC, e a mínima de 12,0ºC.


----------



## CMPunk (24 Ago 2007 às 18:49)

Boas!! 

Aqui por *Faro* o Céu está Pouco Nublado, já se começa a ver nuvens a vir de Noroeste.
Estão neste momento 28.9º, e o vento sopra de Oeste a 20km/h.

Para mim hoje esteve pouco calor, 29º é muito pouco calor.


----------



## João Soares (24 Ago 2007 às 19:12)

boa tarde!!!
Aki em Gaia, neste momento ainda estão 30ºC....
o ceu esta limpo.... foi um dia muito agradavel, que ha muito nesta zona nao se sentia um calorzinho assim


----------



## Dan (24 Ago 2007 às 19:18)

Céu nublado durante grande parte do dia, mas agora para o fim da tarde tem estado a limpar.










Extremos do dia: 12,2ºC / 24,7ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Ago 2007 às 19:36)

Boas, por aqui, céu limpo de manhã, agora vê-se as nuvens a entrarem a todo o vapor vindas de sueste-sul, e registei as seguintes temperaturas:

Temperatura Máxima: 28.5ºC
Temperatura mínima: 18.4ºC
Temperatura actual: 27.5ºC

Deixo aqui mais um dado a minha estação passou de sol sem nuvens para tempestade e dado ter alerta de tempestade já tocou


----------



## João Soares (24 Ago 2007 às 20:11)

bem, aki em Gaia o ceu apresenta-se limpo, a temperatura desceu em 30mintx 2,8ºC.... mas pelos visto esta noite não deverá descer muito dos 20ºC


----------



## HotSpot (24 Ago 2007 às 21:54)

Máximas Hoje (Lisboa):

Moscavide 35,6
Moita 33,5
Montijo 33,4
Oeiras 33,3
Alhos-Vedros 32,8
Almada 32,8
LX-Gago 32,6
LX-Geofisico 32,2
Portela Sacavem 31,9
Sintra/Granja 31,8
Queluz 31,2

Amadora N/D

Fontes:
ogimet.com
meteoclimatic.com
wunderground.com
Daniel_Vilao
Páginas Pessoais


----------



## Rog (24 Ago 2007 às 22:03)

Boas, por aqui 18,8ºC céu nublado
78%H e 1016hpa


----------



## CMPunk (24 Ago 2007 às 22:15)

Boas!! 

Aqui por *Faro* o Céu está Muito Nublado, ainda não choveu uma pinga.
Regista-se 25º, o vento sopra de Nor-Noroeste a 7km/h.


----------



## João Soares (24 Ago 2007 às 22:17)

Boas, neste momento ceu limpo, e 22,8ºC 
vento a 10km/h e humidade 61%


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Ago 2007 às 22:41)

Por aqui céu limpo, vento inexistente...
Temp: 22.1ºC Humidade: 42% Pressão: 1012 Hpa...

Ta tudo tão calmo k nunca arriscaria aquilo que parece que aí vem! Virá?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Ago 2007 às 23:20)

Boa noite a todos !
Por cá, o dia foi muito quente, tal como se previu.
A temperatura mínima foi de *18,9 ºC* e a máxima de *35,6 ºC*.
Já agora, a temperatura máxima de ontem foi de *33,0 ºC*.
Neste momento estão *23,2 ºC*.

Abraços !


----------



## João Soares (24 Ago 2007 às 23:30)

Boa noite!!!!!
Neste momento ceu limpo, e 21,1ºC; Vento de 11km/h e humidade de 68%


----------



## CMPunk (25 Ago 2007 às 00:08)

Boas!! 

Em *Faro* o Céu está Muito Nublado, ainda nao choveu nada. Estão 22.8º, o vento sopra de Sudeste a 7km/h.

*Regsito Geral do dia 24 de Agosto:*

Temperatura Máxima: 29º
Temperatura Mínima: 18º


----------



## João Soares (25 Ago 2007 às 00:20)

Boas, 

por Gaia a temperatura volta a subir e o ceu esta limpo com algum vento
Temp. actual: 22,2ºC
Vento: 11Km/h
Pressao atm: 1016hPa
Humidade: 60%

Abraços!!!!!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Ago 2007 às 00:25)

Novamente olá !
Parece que a Baixa teve uma máxima que superou em cerca de* 3 ºC* os valores de Moscavide: chegou até perto 
dos *39 ºC*.
Já na Estrela, a temperatura chegou a rondar os *37 ºC*.
Muito calor...mesmo assim, Moscavide teve *35,6 ºC*, o que já foi bastante quente.


----------



## Costa (25 Ago 2007 às 00:42)

Eu não tenho máquinas pra ler as temperaturas. Só posso dizer que esteve um dia de Agosto normal.


----------



## João Soares (25 Ago 2007 às 00:42)

esta e a última
Em Gaia, neste momento, estao 23,9ºC a temperatura nao pára de subir
pro fim da tarde teve uma descida radical dos 30º pos 21º em 2h e agora de noite esta novamente a subir

bem como disse e a ultima!!!!
Ate amanha!!! Abraços!!!! 

PS: Vão dando noticias das trovoadas e chuvadas avassaladoras que vao ocorrer nas vossas zonas.....


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Ago 2007 às 01:38)

Neste momento com *23,2 ºC* e céu limpo.
Sem dúvida, uma noite quente.
Espero que o dia seja abrasador e com alguma animação, seja ela chuva ou trovoada. 

Abraços !


----------



## CMPunk (25 Ago 2007 às 03:21)

Boas!!

Aqui em *Faro* o Céu está Muito Nublado, já choveu, pouco mas choveu.
Regista-se neste momento 22.8º, o vento sopra de Es-Nordeste a 6km/h.


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Ago 2007 às 09:35)

Boas, por aqui chove bastante desde das 6 horas e troveja desde das 5 horas e algumas bastante fortes que dispararam o alarme dos carros, foram contínuas até às 8 horasjá caiu granizo e choveu das 7 às 8 horas 22.5mm em Faro/Aeroporto em pleno Agosto, agora está mais leve mas ouve-se novamente trovoadas a aproximarem-se


----------



## Dan (25 Ago 2007 às 12:08)

20,8ºC e céu nublado, mas ainda não totalmente coberto. Continua o vento de leste ou nordeste com alguma intensidade.

Mínima de 15,7ºC.


----------



## Mago (25 Ago 2007 às 15:18)

Ola
por aqui céu com nuvens potenciais de trovoada, tempo "abafado" com cerca de 25,1ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (25 Ago 2007 às 15:26)

Boa tarde a todos, por motivos de trabalho e pessoais estes ultimos dias nao tenho podido ver ao forum. No entanto por aqui nos ultimos dias o céu tem-se apresentado muito nublado com algumas abertas e aguaceiros fracos e dispersos. Hoje assim se mantem. A minima de hoje foi de 17,4º.

Os valores de ontem variaram entre os 20ºC e os 27,2ºC


----------



## João Soares (25 Ago 2007 às 17:20)

boa tarde, malta!!!
Em Gaia, durante a tarde registou-se 32ºC, por volta das 14h.... Neste momento o ceu ta coberto de nuvens e estao 30ºC....
Vento: 19km/h; Humidade: 37% e pressao atm.: 1011hPa....
por último as temperaturas de noite nao desceram mais do que 21ºC

Abraços!!!!


----------



## Fil (25 Ago 2007 às 18:08)

Boas! Por cá máxima de 23,5ºC e mínima de 15,0ºC. Neste momento temperatura de 19,9ºC a descer rapidamente por causa da chuva que começou há bem pouco. Céu encoberto e trovoada.


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Ago 2007 às 20:19)

Boas, por aqui, céu muito nublado com abertas à tarde, chuva, trovoada, granizo mas insignificante, e rajada de vento forte às 6 horas mais ou menos inundações em Olhão, acidentes e queda de árvores, será um dia para ficar para a história registou-se 59 mm em Faro, mas certamente atingiu um novo record de precipitação em Agosto e registei as seguintes temperaturas: 

Temperatura Máxima: 23.8ºC
Temperatura mínima: 16.2ºC (por volta das 10h30m)
Temperatura actual: 21.8ºC


----------



## Rog (25 Ago 2007 às 20:56)

boas,
por aqui 18,7ºC; céu nublado e 87%H
1015hpa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (26 Ago 2007 às 15:12)

Boa tarde a todos. Aqui por S. Miguel o dia tem sido de céu em geral muito nublado e hoje já caíu um aguaceiro fraco em Ponta Delgada. Na minha estação registei ontem os seguintes valores:

Em Santa Cruz da Lagoa - Tmin-17,4ºC Tmax- 23,7ºC

A minima de hoje foi 20,3ºC um pouco mais alta que ontem


----------



## squidward (26 Ago 2007 às 16:35)

por aqui ceú pouco nublado e com 30ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (26 Ago 2007 às 16:43)

Apareceram agora aqui os primeiros raios de sol por entre as nuvens no dia de hoje. A tarde continua bastante agradavel


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Ago 2007 às 20:18)

Boas, por aqui, céu nublado de manhã e diminuiu da parte da tarde, agora está muita humidade e neblina e registei as seguintes temperaturas:

Temperatura Máxima: 26.1ºC
Temperatura mínima: 18.2ºC
Temperatura actual: 22.2ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (26 Ago 2007 às 23:07)

Noite de céu muito nublado com a queda de alguns pingos dispersos. Temperatura máxima de 27,2ºC

Temperatura actual de 22,3ºC


----------



## Rog (26 Ago 2007 às 23:38)

Boas, por aqui 18,5ºC e 81%H
1016hpa céu mto nublado


----------



## mocha (27 Ago 2007 às 09:51)

bom dia a todos, deposi de um fim de semana animado, por aqui sigo com ceu limpo e 23ºC


----------



## Kraliv (27 Ago 2007 às 09:56)

Bom dia,



Mínima de 19,3ºC aqui pela _Ravessa_.

Céu limpo e vento praticamente nulo 

Dados das 9.00h:

Temp.24,9ºC
Humid. 72%
Pressão 1017hPa
Vento 1,4km/h SE


----------



## HotSpot (27 Ago 2007 às 10:13)

Mínimas 25/8 (Lisboa):

Sintra/Granja 17,6
Moscavide 18,0
Queluz 18,2
LX-Geofisico 18,4
Montijo 18,4
Oeiras 18,8
Portela Sacavem 18,9
Almada 19,0
LX-Gago 19,0
Moita 19,4
Alhos-Vedros 19,7

Amadora N/D


Máximas 25/8 (Lisboa):

Oeiras 26,3
Almada 26,2
Portela Sacavem 26,1
Queluz 26,1
Alhos-Vedros 25,4
Moscavide 25,2
Moita 24,4
LX-Gago 24,2
Sintra/Granja 24,2
Montijo 23,8
LX-Geofisico 22,0

Amadora N/D


Fontes:
ogimet.com
meteoclimatic.com
wunderground.com
Daniel_Vilao
Páginas Pessoais


----------



## HotSpot (27 Ago 2007 às 10:16)

Mínimas 26/8 (Lisboa):

Moscavide 14,5
Montijo 15,6
Moita 16,1
Queluz 16,1
Sintra/Granja 16,2
Alhos-Vedros 16,8
LX-Gago 16,8
Portela Sacavem 16,8
Oeiras 16,9
LX-Geofisico 17,0
Almada 17,4

Amadora N/D


Máximas 26/8 (Lisboa):

Moscavide 31,9
Alhos-Vedros 30,8
Moita 30,7
Almada 30,0
LX-Gago 30,0
Oeiras 30,0
Montijo 29,6
LX-Geofisico 29,5
Portela Sacavem 29,3
Queluz 28,4
Sintra/Granja 26,6

Amadora N/D

Fontes:
ogimet.com
meteoclimatic.com
wunderground.com
Daniel_Vilao
Páginas Pessoais


----------



## HotSpot (27 Ago 2007 às 10:17)

Mínimas Hoje (Lisboa):

Sintra/Granja 14,8
Queluz 16,5
Moscavide 16,7
Moita 17,0
Montijo 17,2
Oeiras 17,4
LX-Geofisico 18,0
Portela Sacavem 18,4
Alhos-Vedros 18,5
LX-Gago 18,7
Almada 19,3

Amadora N/D

Fontes:
ogimet.com
meteoclimatic.com
wunderground.com
Daniel_Vilao
Páginas Pessoais


----------



## filipept (27 Ago 2007 às 12:06)

Bom dia,

Por aqui autentico clima tropical com 25Cº e 85%hr


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (27 Ago 2007 às 12:07)

Olá a todos. Hoje por aqui a manhã tem sido de céu muito nublado com a queda de aguaceiros fracos. Até agora já choveu na Lagoa, na Ribeira Chã e na Via rápida que liga a Lagoa a Ponta Delgada.

A minima desta noite foi de 20,1ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Ago 2007 às 12:32)

Ola a todos !
Ontem foi um dia mais quente do que os anteriores, podendo este ser ainda mais quente.
Deixo aqui os registos dos dias anteriores. 


Dia 25/08

Temperatura mínima				  ( 18 , 0 ºC)
Temperatura máxima 				  ( 25 , 2 ºC)


Dia 26/08

Temperatura mínima				  ( 14 , 5 ºC)
Temperatura máxima 				  ( 31 , 9 ºC)


Dia 27/08

Temperatura mínima				  ( 16 , 7 ºC)
Temperatura máxima 				  ( -- , - ºC)


Abra,cos ! 

* Desculpem certos erros, mas estou com alguns problemas no teclado *


----------



## João Soares (27 Ago 2007 às 12:40)

Boa tarde!!!

Em Gaia, esta o ceu muito nublado e tambem muito abafado....
Temp.actual: 29ºC
Humidade: 62%
Vento: 9km/h
Pressao: 1015hPa

Abraços!!!!!!


----------



## Kraliv (27 Ago 2007 às 16:21)

Boa tarde,



Céu limpo e com os seguintes registos (às 1500h)

Temp.34,2ºC, 39%, 1015hPa e vento 12,9km/h SSW








O atletismo português está de parabéns... e o Benfica também.
Parabéns NELSON ÉVORA


----------



## fsl (27 Ago 2007 às 17:35)

Oeiras:

TEMP actual 27.0 ; max 27.6
HUM  actual 48% ; max 82% 
Pressao 1012.6 a descer
Vento de Sudeste Fraco


----------



## Rog (27 Ago 2007 às 17:43)

Boas, por aqui 22,3ºC; céu nublado
68%H e 1015hpa


----------



## HotSpot (27 Ago 2007 às 19:19)

Máximas Hoje (Lisboa):

Alhos-Vedros 30,6
Moita 29,7
Portela Sacavem 29,2
LX-Gago 29,1
Montijo 28,2
LX-Geofisico 28,0
Almada 27,9
Sintra/Granja 27,8
Oeiras 27,7
Queluz 27,5

Amadora N/D
Moscavide N/D

Fontes:
ogimet.com
meteoclimatic.com
wunderground.com
Daniel_Vilao
Páginas Pessoais


----------



## fsl (27 Ago 2007 às 19:33)

HotSpot disse:


> Máximas Hoje (Lisboa):
> 
> Alhos-Vedros 30,6
> Moita 29,7
> ...



Tenho vindo a notar, o que para mim constitue uma certa surpresa, que nas TEMP reportadas, Oeiras surge geralmente abaixo da media  destas Estaçoes.
Esta nota tem a ver com a fiabilidade da minha Estaçao


----------



## Rog (27 Ago 2007 às 19:57)

Sigo com céu muito nublado e 20,9ºC
76%H e 1015hpa
max 23,9ºC
min 14,8ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Ago 2007 às 20:04)

Boas, por aqui céu pouco nublado e registei as seguintes temperaturas:

Temperatura Máxima: 26.9ºC
Temperatura mínima: 18.4ºc
Temperatura actual: 24.6ºC


----------



## Dan (27 Ago 2007 às 20:28)

Dia bem quente por aqui.

Extremos: 17,7ºC / 32,4ºC

Céu limpo e 27,3ºC por agora.


----------



## thunder-storm (27 Ago 2007 às 22:54)

boas...por aqui....dia de muito calor e algum vento durante a tarde....mas foi um dia tipico de verão..com muito sol...

agora á noite...vento fraco e um temperatura agradável....

Temperatura: 20 ºC

Vento: fraco de SW

Humidade: 74%


----------



## HotSpot (28 Ago 2007 às 08:21)

fsl disse:


> Tenho vindo a notar, o que para mim constitue uma certa surpresa, que nas TEMP reportadas, Oeiras surge geralmente abaixo da media  destas Estaçoes.
> Esta nota tem a ver com a fiabilidade da minha Estaçao



Já agora fica aqui uma nota do hardware e do comportamento das estações:

Estações do INM, portanto devem ser fiaveis:

- LX-Gago
- Montijo
- LX-Geofisico
- Sintra/Granja

Estações Davis Vantage 2, também fiaveis e com Radiation Shield:

- Amadora
- Oeiras
- Portela

Estações Oregon Scientific 928NX, também com Radiation Shield, logo fiaveis:

- Almada
- Moita

Estações Oregon Scientific 928NX, SEM Radiation Shield, pouco fiavel nas maximas:

- Queluz

Estação Lacrosse, fiavel nas minimas não tanto nas máximas. Conheço pessoalmente a instalação desta estação e também acredito que a margem de erro não deva ser superior a 1ºC.

- Alhos-Vedros

Estação LIDL, segundo testemunhos de muitos users são boas estações mas não teem fiabilidade compravel às Davis e Oregon, pelo menos nas máximas

- Moscavide


----------



## HotSpot (28 Ago 2007 às 09:38)

Mínimas Hoje (Lisboa):

Sintra/Granja 16,0
Queluz 16,1
Portela Sacavem 16,2
LX-Gago 16,3
Montijo 16,4
Almada 16,5
LX-Geofisico 16,5
Moita 16,6
Oeiras 17,3
Alhos-Vedros 17,4

Amadora N/D
Moscavide N/D

Fontes:
ogimet.com
meteoclimatic.com
wunderground.com
Daniel_Vilao
Páginas Pessoais


----------



## mocha (28 Ago 2007 às 10:07)

bom dia a todos, para variar hoje amanheceu com ceu muito nublado, parece k é Outono 20ºC


----------



## Kraliv (28 Ago 2007 às 10:32)

Bom dia,


A mínima esta manhã foi de 15,6ºC.



Registo às 9.00H:

Temp. 23,1ºC
Humid. 63%
Pressão 1016hPa
Vento 2,1 km/h SW


----------



## Gerofil (28 Ago 2007 às 12:54)

*Aveiro (Ontem)*


----------



## Gerofil (28 Ago 2007 às 12:57)

*Aveiro (Hoje)*


----------



## mocha (28 Ago 2007 às 15:49)

aqui agora é de verão, sim pk de manha parecia outono


----------



## Gerofil (28 Ago 2007 às 18:55)

Aveiro: curto período de Sol entre as 16h00 e às 18h30.

*Torre Meteorológica da Universidade de Aveiro*


----------



## João Soares (28 Ago 2007 às 19:34)

Boa tarde, malta!!!

Em Gaia, o ceu esta muito nublado teve a manha toda com nevoeiro...
Temp actual: 18,9ºC
Humidade: 78%
Vento:11km/h
Pressao atm: 1013hPa


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Ago 2007 às 20:04)

Boas, por aqui dia de céu limpo e registei as seguintes temperaturas:

Temperatura Máxima: 26.1ºC
Temperatura mínima: 18.4ºC
Temperatura actual: 25.3ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Ago 2007 às 20:50)

HotSpot disse:


> Já agora fica aqui uma nota do hardware e do comportamento das estações:
> 
> Estações do INM, portanto devem ser fiaveis:
> 
> ...



Ok. Penso que não há mais nada que eu possa dizer. Um dia, compro uma dessas estacoes...


----------



## HotSpot (28 Ago 2007 às 21:35)

Máximas Hoje (Lisboa):

Moscavide 27,3
Alhos-Vedros 26,9
LX-Gago 26,0
Moita 26,0
Montijo 26,0
LX-Geofisico 25,3
Portela Sacavem 25,3
Almada 25,0
Oeiras 25,0
Queluz 23,5
Sintra/Granja 23,2

Amadora N/D

Fontes:
ogimet.com
meteoclimatic.com
wunderground.com
Daniel_Vilao
Páginas Pessoais


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (28 Ago 2007 às 21:41)

Boa noite a todos. Hoje por cá foi mais um dia de céu muito nublado com algumas abertas durante a tarde.

 Valores de Hoje: Tmin - 18,8ºc Tmax - 26,7ºC

Valor actual - 23,2ºC


----------



## Fil (28 Ago 2007 às 22:30)

Boas. Foi um dia quente por cá, aliás o nordeste transmontano foi das regiões mais quentes do país no dia de hoje. A máxima em minha casa foi de 26,9ºC, e de 29,7ºC na estação. A mínima foi de 17,2ºC.

Neste momento tenho uma temperatura de 19,1ºC, 35% hr e 1010 hPa, com vento fraco de W.



HotSpot disse:


> Máximas Hoje (Lisboa):
> 
> Alhos-Vedros 26,9
> LX-Gago 26,0
> ...



Fui verificar e a máxima na estação de Geofisico foi de 25,3ºC  Estranhei essa diferença de temperatura com Gago Coutinho.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Ago 2007 às 22:43)

A máxima por cá foi de 27,3 graus.


----------



## fsl (28 Ago 2007 às 23:39)

Fil disse:


> Boas. Foi um dia quente por cá, aliás o nordeste transmontano foi das regiões mais quentes do país no dia de hoje. A máxima em minha casa foi de 26,9ºC, e de 29,7ºC na estação. A mínima foi de 17,2ºC.
> 
> Neste momento tenho uma temperatura de 19,1ºC, 35% hr e 1010 hPa, com vento fraco de W.
> 
> ...



Quanto a diferenças notorias de TEMP entre Estaçoes relativamente proximas, notar as grandes variaçoes reportadas na rede do IM da Grande Lisboa,por exemplo entre o Cabo Raso e Gago Coutinho.
Embora os dados da minha Estaçao careçam de certificaçao, as diferenças para o Cabo Raso sao geralmente muito significativas.
O factor maritimo ali é determinante.


----------



## Rog (28 Ago 2007 às 23:48)

Boas, por aqui 17ºC, céu limpo, bom para tirar o pó ao telescopio... 
82%H e 1017hpa


----------



## HotSpot (29 Ago 2007 às 09:32)

Fil disse:


> Fui verificar e a máxima na estação de Geofisico foi de 25,3ºC  Estranhei essa diferença de temperatura com Gago Coutinho.



Done!!!


----------



## HotSpot (29 Ago 2007 às 09:38)

Mínimas Hoje (Lisboa):

Oeiras 17,6
LX-Geofisico 17,8
Montijo 17,8
Sintra/Granja 18,0
Moita 18,1
Queluz 18,1
Almada 18,3
Alhos-Vedros 18,6
Portela Sacavem 18,6
LX-Gago 18,9

Não deixa de ser interessante hoje a amplitude das minimas em todas as estações, apenas *1,3ºC*

Amadora N/D
Moscavide N/D

Fontes:
ogimet.com
meteoclimatic.com
wunderground.com
Daniel_Vilao
Páginas Pessoais


----------



## Rog (29 Ago 2007 às 09:56)

Boas, por aqui 17,4ºC
93%H e 1017hpa
Céu nublado


----------



## mocha (29 Ago 2007 às 10:04)

bom dia a todos, por aqui ceu a variar entre o pouco e muito nublado, 22ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (29 Ago 2007 às 10:23)

Bom dia a todos, por aqui céu muito nublado, quase encoberto em algumas zonas.


----------



## fsl (29 Ago 2007 às 12:14)

Em Oeiras dia frescote com TEMP ao redor de 21º, com HUM elevada 82% e vento fraco do quadrante SE


----------



## Dan (29 Ago 2007 às 18:13)

De manhã o céu estava limpo, mas durante o dia a nebulosidade tem vindo a aumentar.

Neste momento 22,9ºC e céu nublado.





Extremos do dia: 14,7ºC / 25,7ºC


----------



## ACalado (29 Ago 2007 às 19:21)

boas tardes meus amigos após umas férias regresso com 21ºc com ceu pouco nublado. de salientar que em benidorm registrei uma minina de 29ºc


----------



## HotSpot (29 Ago 2007 às 21:24)

Máximas Hoje (Lisboa):

Alhos-Vedros 27,5
LX-Gago 26,0
Moita 25,5
Montijo 25,4
Queluz 25,4
Oeiras 25,0
Portela Sacavem 24,4
LX-Geofisico 24,2
Almada 23,8
Sintra/Granja 23,6

Amadora N/D
Moscavide N/D

Fontes:
ogimet.com
meteoclimatic.com
wunderground.com
Daniel_Vilao
Páginas Pessoais


----------



## HotSpot (30 Ago 2007 às 09:43)

Mínimas Hoje (Lisboa):

Moscavide 15,0
Moita 16,1
Queluz 16,5
Montijo 16,6
Sintra/Granja 16,6
LX-Gago 17,0
LX-Geofisico 17,0
Portela Sacavem 17,0
Alhos-Vedros 17,2
Oeiras 17,6
Almada 17,6

Amadora N/D

Fontes:
ogimet.com
meteoclimatic.com
wunderground.com
Daniel_Vilao
Páginas Pessoais


----------



## mocha (30 Ago 2007 às 09:44)

bom dia a todos, por aqui sigo com ceu limpo, 21ºC.
espero k o bom tempo se aguente, pois alguem vai de ferias


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Ago 2007 às 12:19)

Olá a todos !
Tenho andado ausente do fórum, mas voltei hoje.
A temperatura mínima de hoje foi de *15,0 ºC*, o que foi bom para refrescar a casa. 
No entanto, a tarde deverá ser quente, com valores de temperatura a rondar os *30 ºC*.

Abraços !


----------



## mocha (30 Ago 2007 às 14:20)

por aqui sigo com 28ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (30 Ago 2007 às 15:10)

Boa tarde a todos, por cá mais um dia de céu muito nublado com algumas abertas e sem chuva.

Ontem a temperatura variou entre os 18,7ºC de minima e os 24,4ºC de máxima


----------



## Dan (30 Ago 2007 às 16:16)

Céu limpo e 22,9ºC.

Mínima de 12,9ºC.


----------



## João Soares (30 Ago 2007 às 16:21)

ola a todos!!!
Esta tarde tive a ver a cena soa avioes cá em Gaia.....
O ceu esta limpo mas abafado, temp actual: 32ºC


----------



## Rog (30 Ago 2007 às 17:17)

Boas, ceu nublado, 22,7ºC; 71%H
1019hpa


----------



## fsl (30 Ago 2007 às 19:44)

Em Oeiras ainda estao cerca de 24º, mas TEMP vai cair...


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Ago 2007 às 19:52)

Boas, por aqui céu limpo e registei as seguintes temperaturas:

Temperatura Máxima: 27.1ºC (ontem) (hoje) 25.0ºC
Temperatura mínima: 17.3ºC (ontem e hoje)
Temperatura actual: 24.3ºC


----------



## Mago (30 Ago 2007 às 20:36)

Boas
Por aqui segue-se com céu limpo e 20,1ºC
1017hpa


----------



## Minho (30 Ago 2007 às 22:02)

*Braga*
Semana sem nada a apontar em especial. Apenas a mínima que registei de 12ºC ontem (a mais baixa deste mês). De resto, segunda e terça muito nublados, quarta e quinta céu limpo com as temperaturas a subir. 
Máxima de hoje 27,7 Mínima 16,9


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (30 Ago 2007 às 22:37)

Boa noite a todos. Por aqui durante a tarde o céu foi-te tornando gradualmente pouco nublado e o sol brilhou com intensidade, estando uma noite agradavel.

Neste momento estão 22ºC e 70% de humidade.

Os valores de hoje foram:

Tmin - 17,2ºC  Tmax - 26,5ºC


----------



## Dan (30 Ago 2007 às 23:17)

Céu limpo e 16,3ºC.

Extremos: 12,9ºC / 23,5ºC


----------



## Rog (30 Ago 2007 às 23:59)

boas, por aqui 18,9ºC; 83%H 1020hpa ceu nublado


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Ago 2007 às 03:46)

Boa noite a todos !
Por cá, o dia foi quente e a noite está a ser agradável.
Às 2:00h estavam* 20,2 ºC*. 

Ontem, dia 30, fui a Setúbal. 
Depois de sair de Moscavide, o carro marcava *32,5 ºC *às 14:40h e a estação meteorológica 
de minha casa marcava *31,3 ºC*.
Quando cheguei a Setúbal, por volta das 15:10h, o termómetro do carro marcava* 27,5 ºC*: estava mesmo agradável !

Para hoje, espera-se uma tarde bastante quente.

Abraços !


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Ago 2007 às 04:49)

Continuação de boa noite a todos !
Por cá, já estão *19,9 ºC*. 
Noite muito agradável, sem dúvida.

***

Às 2:00h (UTC) / 3:00h (reais)

Dados do Instituto de Meteorologia


Lisboa/Gago Coutinho: *23,1 ºC*
Almada/Praia da Rainha: *13,6 ºC* (Vão desculpar-me, mas é uma aberração, duvido disto)
Alcobaça: *10,2 ºC* (Mais uma estação em que eu não acho que os dados sejam fiáveis, de todo)
Estremoz: *14,8 ºC* (Destoa imenso com as regiões circundantes, dá que desconfiar)
Alvalade (Sado): *14,5 ºC* (Apresenta diferenças exorbitantes com as regiões circundantes)
Portimão: *15,8 ºC* (Também acho que é um valor demasiado baixo, comparando com todas as outras estações do Algarve)

(Hoje, a estação da Figueira da Foz não está a emitir dados, mas acreditem que se emitisse, daria dados muito próximos dos de Alcobaça, o que é muito duvidoso, ainda por cima numa região daquele tipo).

***

Entre mais algumas estações, penso que estes são alguns exemplos que demonstram que nem sempre a marca do Instituto de Meteorologia é um sinal de fiabilidade, porque algumas estações precisam de reparação/manutenção.
Já tive oportunidade de ir até algumas destas regiões e comprovar que as temperaturas registadas não correspondiam à realidade por uma diferença significativa.
Tenho vindo a controlar permanentemente estas estações desde o Inverno e já vi grande parte delas com valores negativos, em zonas de praia ou bastante litorais. 
Por essa razão é que falo com tanta certeza.

Nota: A estação de Gago Coutinho é bastante fiável e apenas está na lista para servir de base de comparação.


----------



## mocha (31 Ago 2007 às 09:21)

bom dia e bom fim de semana a todos, por aqui ceu limpo, algum vento e 23ºC


----------



## HotSpot (31 Ago 2007 às 10:06)

Máximas Ontem (Lisboa):

Moita 30,3
Alhos-Vedros 29,9
Oeiras 29,7
LX-Gago 29,0
Montijo 29,0
Portela Sacavem 28,7
Almada 28,3
Queluz 28,3
LX-Geofisico 27,9
Sintra/Granja 25,4

Amadora N/D
Moscavide N/D


Mínimas Hoje (Lisboa):

Sintra/Granja 14,4
Montijo 17,0
Moita 18,8
Alhos-Vedros 19,0
    --- TROPICAIS---
Queluz 20,9
Portela Sacavem 21,2
Amadora 21,4
Oeiras 21,4
Almada 21,5
LX-Gago 21,6
LX-Geofisico 22,0

Moscavide N/D

Fontes:
ogimet.com
meteoclimatic.com
wunderground.com
Daniel_Vilao
Páginas Pessoais


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (31 Ago 2007 às 10:09)

Bom dia a todos. Aqui pelo concelho da Lagoa o dia amanheceu com céu pouco nublado, e pelo que a minha vista conseguiu alcançar o mesmo se deve passar em Ponta Delgada e Vila Franca do Campo. Hoje até a montanha da Lagoa do Fogo se encontra a descoberto.

As noites já vão sendo mais frescas.

Tmin foi de 17,3ºC esta noite


----------



## HotSpot (31 Ago 2007 às 10:09)

Deixar também a nota que a humidade está "anormalmente" baixa.

Na minha estação nao passou dos 63% e neste momento já vai em 34%.

No resto do pais como andamos de "humidades"?


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (31 Ago 2007 às 10:14)

Na minha estação quando saí de casa registava 79% com céu pouco nublado. Mas os Açores são a terra da humidade


----------



## Dan (31 Ago 2007 às 10:38)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Continuação de boa noite a todos !
> Por cá, já estão *19,9 ºC*.
> Noite muito agradável, sem dúvida.
> 
> ...



Também me parecem muito estranhos alguns dos valores dessas estações. Esses valores muito baixos, em comparação com os das estações mais próximas, podem resultar apenas numa localização muito favorável à acumulação de ar frio. No entanto, algumas dessas estações faziam parte do resumo mensal do IM e já deixaram de fazer.


----------



## Dan (31 Ago 2007 às 10:39)

Céu limpo e 15,5ºC.

Mínima de 9,6ºC.


----------



## Kraliv (31 Ago 2007 às 11:17)

Bom dia,



Mínima de 19,3ºC cá pela _Porta da Ravessa_



Dados das 9.30h:

Temp. 23,9ºC
Humid. 38%
Pressão 1018hPa
Vento 19,8km/h ENE








Quase, quase de férias...outra vez


----------



## Vince (31 Ago 2007 às 17:20)

Quentinho hoje em algumas zonas do País. 
Santarém com 36C às 15 horas (14z)





(c) Fonte: Instituto de Meteorologia - Estações Meteorológias Automáticas (EMA's)


----------



## Fil (31 Ago 2007 às 17:41)

Vince, os 36ºC é em Leiria e não em Santarém 



Dan disse:


> Também me parecem muito estranhos alguns dos valores dessas estações. Esses valores muito baixos, em comparação com os das estações mais próximas, podem resultar apenas numa localização muito favorável à acumulação de ar frio. No entanto, algumas dessas estações faziam parte do resumo mensal do IM e já deixaram de fazer.



Também acho que é isso, o relevo onde se encontra algumas dessas estações devem favorecer mínimas muito baixas, não sei por que outra razão poderia ser. Mas ainda assim, as temperaturas de Almada parecem quase impossiveis, já vi lá cada diferença com Lisboa no inverno.

A humidade aqui também está muito baixa, como é normal no verão. Agora é de 24% e curiosamente está nesta marca desde as 13:50. Durante a manhã só chegou no máximo aos 60%. A humidade mais baixa das estações do IM neste momento é em Avis com 10%.

A mínima hoje em minha casa foi de 9,4ºC. Neste momento tenho 22,8ºC, que é também a máxima momentânea do dia. Céu limpo e vento fraco de este.


----------



## Rog (31 Ago 2007 às 18:29)

Boas, por aqui ceu muito nublado e ao inicio do dia ainda ocorreu alguma precipitação, coisa pouca (0,4mm)
no momento: 19,3ºc
77%
e 1018hpa


----------



## HotSpot (31 Ago 2007 às 19:48)

Máximas Hoje (Lisboa):

Moita 33,0
Oeiras 32,9
Alhos-Vedros 32,4
Montijo 32,4
LX-Gago 32,1
LX-Geofisico 31,4
Almada 31,7
Portela Sacavem 31,4
Sintra/Granja 30,4
Queluz 29,7

Amadora  N/D
Moscavide N/D

Fontes:
ogimet.com
meteoclimatic.com
wunderground.com
Daniel_Vilao
Páginas Pessoais


----------



## João Soares (31 Ago 2007 às 19:48)

ola, malta!!!!!!!
Por Gaia, estao 24ºC, e a maxima aqui foi de 30ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Ago 2007 às 20:28)

Boas, por aqui,no último dia do mês, céu pouco nublado e registei as seguintes temperaturas:

Temperatura Máxima: 26.0ºC
Temperatura mínima: 19.2ºC
Temperatura actual: 24.3ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (31 Ago 2007 às 22:25)

Boa noite! Tarde de céu muito nublado alternando com boas abertas, com alguns pequenos periodos de pouca neblusidade. Poderá ter caído alguns aguaceiros fracos em alguns pontos da ilha, mas nada de significativo.

Neste momento estão 22,3ºC e 66% de humidade

Hoje já foi um dia mais fresco com os seguintes valores:
Tmin - 17,3ºC  Tmax -24,7ºC


----------



## Rog (31 Ago 2007 às 23:02)

Boas, por aqui no norte da Madeira 18,2ºC e 77% de Humidade
a pressão está nos 1019hpa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Set 2007 às 00:17)

Fil disse:


> Vince, os 36ºC é em Leiria e não em Santarém
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Já agora, esqueci-me de referir que também considero a RUEMA de Leiria muito duvidosa. 
Repare-se nas enormes diferenças com as regiões circundantes.
Já tive a oportunidade de ir várias vezes a Leiria e comprovar que as máximas registadas nada, mas mesmo nada tinham a ver com a realidade. Leiria é uma cidade fresca.
A minha observação em relação a esta estação tem principalmente a ver com as máximas que penso serem extremamente altas, mas de qualquer forma também acho as mínimas um pouco baixas, embora dê mais importância às máximas exorbitantes desta estação.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Set 2007 às 00:37)

Os extremos do dia 31 de Agosto em Moscavide foram de *17,8 ºC* de temperatura mínima e *34,3 ºC *de máxima, respectivamente.


----------

